# Ariel's picture thread



## Ariel (Sep 27, 2009)

I know I don't have very many T's yet, and my photography skills are...not that great, but I love taking pictures and I want to share my wonderful Ts with everyone,  I adore them so! Hopefully I'll add to my collection in the future. 

I'll probably post more than just my tarantulas here, but for now they're all I'll be posting.  So here we go...

I'll start off with a shot of most of my T enclosures (the two on the right are medium arboreal cages from tarantulacages.com, only the one on the right is occupied, the one on the left his for a T I'll be picking up soon)

So from left to right:

Round tub on top: "Spazz" the 1" _A. sp. "Flagstaff Orange"_ 
Square tub on botton: "Domino" (if boy)/ "Lola" (if girl) the 3" _B. vagans_
1 gallon jug: Echo 3"-4" Female _C. schioedtei_
First tarantulacages.com medium arboreal cage: unoccupied, future home of "Dahlia" AF _A. avicularia_
Second tarantulacages.com medium arboreal cage: "Bullet" 4"ish MM _A. avicularia_

Off screen: 

20g tank (on my dresser, so unseen  ) "Marik" 5" Female (I think) _B. smithi_


----------



## Ariel (Sep 27, 2009)

*"Spazz"*

Now I'll go by each one.  This is Spazz a 1"  unsexed _Aphonopelma Sp. "Flagstaff orange"_. Spazz is so named because when I first went to feed him he got on his lid and ran laps.  He still lives up to his name, silly thing. Here he is: 

When I first unpacked him: (He didn't want to leave that little cup)







Now:


----------



## Ariel (Sep 27, 2009)

*"Domino"/"Lola" (undecided)*

This one hasn't been named officially yet, the name is either going to be Domino or Lola, it all depends on the gender of this little sweetheart. (personally hoping for a girl  ) She/he is a 3" (roughly) inch _B. vagans_, and I must say I adore the little guy, first T I as able to pinch grab.  Plus he's so well mannered. (kind of a pig though, LOL  )

When I first got him/her a few days ago:







Now:







(I know, not really a difference, thought I'd post both anyways  )

and a sexing pic (Female right???)


----------



## Ariel (Sep 27, 2009)

*"Echo"*

After seeing a pic of an adult female _C. schioedtei _in the largest arboreal thread I knew I *HAD* to have one, and now I do!!!  This is Echo a 3"-4" (roughly, never really measured) female _C. schioedtei_! She did some exploring when I first got her, but after that she mainly sticks to a little nitch in the back corner, although she was out an about today. 

When I first got her (her initial exploration):







Her in the actual hide I previded (instead of her nitch):







She tried getting through a hole near the bottom...I don't think she could fit through  :







Heres where she usually sits (are those cricket eggs, I noticed them when I saw a cricket sitting there:8o ): 







She's back in her nitch now:







Edit: I just checked and its not her usual nitch, its a NEW nitch. Well at least she's shakin' things up. LOL.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 27, 2009)

*Marik*

Don't be fooled by her name, Marik is a 5" Female (or I believe so, I was a noob when i sexed her by molt and didn't know about this site then) _B. smithi_. She was my very first T and I spend good money to get her as an adult and local. (didn't feel confident in raising a sling back then.) I absolutely adore her, though she's not very friendly, anytime I try anything she kicks hairs at me.  

When I first got her:







Sitting on her old hide (she NEVER went in it), this is one of my favorite pics of her!:







cup o' tarantula!~ (Ignore the sand, I got rid of it) (this was during a rehousing btw):







Her exploring after I changed the substrate:







Today:







She's a bit camera shy:


----------



## Ariel (Sep 27, 2009)

*Almost forgot*

Marik's the only one of my Ts to molt in my care and she's only done it once, here is her molt:


----------



## Ariel (Sep 27, 2009)

*"Bullet"*

This is my second T "Bullet" a 4"ish (never measured) Mature Male _A. avicularia_. Unfortunately, my petstore buy, I bought him already matured. So time's a tickin' on him. (which sucks D: ) but he's getting a girlfriend soon, I intend to pick up a female at the local reptile show oct. 4th. 

(He's also endured a few rehousing because of complications)

Bullet in his first enclosure:







Makin' his first sperm web (in my care):







Loading his palps:







In his second enclosure:







Today in his new enclosure:







(I don't have very many pics of him  )


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice enclosures. I'd like to get a few from taranulacages sometime.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks, ya, they're really great, but the wait is killer.  (they're also kind of pricy, but i tried doing the arboreal lids like RobC's but I'm just not that crafty, so its worth it)


----------



## Ariel (Sep 27, 2009)

*new pics...*

Got some new ones for today, Marik was hiding and Spazz was....well spazzing out.

Echo's using her hide now after she remodeled it   







now I'll see her even less, haha. 

So cute, he was trying to climb out, i stopped him. 







I still need a sex on this guy, got a bit of a better pic (maybe?)







and something I learned about this guy is he's potty trained:} 







Something else I've been able to learn/observe, this time about my MM A. avicularia "Bullet" is that he only makes a new sperm web when I move him to a new cage. Weird, no? I moved him yesterday and this morning I found this (and he's, never in my care, made any kind of shelter/webbing/tube webs, he always just hangs out.  ):


----------



## DDaake (Sep 28, 2009)

Great pics Ariel! They look well taken care of. Sorry I'm not the best at sexing but If I had to guess I'd say the vagans is a male.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks.  Ya, thats one someone else said to, goes to show how bad I am at it, I though female. Darn, I was really hoping.  Oh well, either way I still love him, he's a sweetheart.


----------



## VESPidA (Sep 28, 2009)

great job with all the enclosures -- your beautiful Ts are lucky to have such a caring and attentive owner


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 28, 2009)

it's pretty cool that you framed Marik's exuvium. i wanted to hold onto my skins when i was starting out, but sentimentalism means nothing to a snooping sister with no understanding of biology, let alone knowledge of the fact that bugs shed their skins and the things i had weren't corpses. eh, it's old news.

great job


----------



## Ariel (Sep 28, 2009)

HokiePokie727 said:


> great job with all the enclosures -- your beautiful Ts are lucky to have such a caring and attentive owner


Thanks.  It gets kind of pricy, but it's worth it. 



Scorpendra said:


> it's pretty cool that you framed Marik's exuvium. i wanted to hold onto my skins when i was starting out, but sentimentalism means nothing to a snooping sister with no understanding of biology, let alone knowledge of the fact that bugs shed their skins and the things i had weren't corpses. eh, it's old news.
> 
> great job



thanks. Luckily even my family who doesn't like my Ts understood, and even thought framing it was pretty awesome.  One day I hope to have a really awesome display of them!! 

Hopefully soon I'll be picking up a GBB sling, I really want to do a series display to show the color change, that'll be awesome.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 28, 2009)

*Other inverts*

I know, they're not Ts, but just showing other inverts I've cared for. :} 
Unfortunately my dad won't let me have millies/centipedes or scorps, (or tailess whip scorps, or vinagaroon) But these are simple things I've caught in my yard.

First a little tiny baby mantis.

When I first caught her:







few weeks and a molt later: 







After another molt:













Unfortunately she died in a bad molt, her grasping arms got stuck and she fell and twisted her neck, it was really tragic.    

My favorite thing to raise are catipillars 
These are my latest two, both monarchs. 













They both became beautiful butterfilies, but I only got pics of the first one.


----------



## sharpfang (Sep 29, 2009)

*Well done on pix and care.*

   I think B.Vagans is male as well........sometimes ya can just tell male from slight spindliness and small rump when compared to same size/age female
check exuvium when he molts and pick-up affordable female.................Jason
You can just tell that you enjoy the hobby.......Good luck!


----------



## Ariel (Sep 29, 2009)

sharpfang said:


> I think B.Vagans is male as well........sometimes ya can just tell male from slight spindliness and small rump when compared to same size/age female
> check exuvium when he molts and pick-up affordable female.................Jason
> You can just tell that you enjoy the hobby.......Good luck!


well he is still pretty little.  I'll check when he/she molts. Well I'll see about getting a female, I've already got two breeding projects planned.  it all depends on my parents really. "what you want *ANOTHER* tarantula?!?!?!"  

Thanks. Ya, I really do,  especially since it took me 11 year to convince my parents to let me get my first T.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 29, 2009)

i love the pic of the butterfly on the coleus flower!  

Your B. _smithi_ is beautiful and i can't wait until mine is that big!


----------



## Ariel (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks, I love that photo too. 

She is a gorgrous girl, isn't she!  I'm hoping to breed her after her next molt.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 29, 2009)

Good luck with the breeding, we don't feel like we are experienced enough to try our hand at that, but someday i hope we will.  We have 2 G. _pulcra_s that we think will be our first attempt one day.  They will take quite awhile to mature, so we have some time to gain more experience!


----------



## Ariel (Sep 29, 2009)

I probably don't have as much experiance as I should, I guess I'm kind of "jumping in" but ever since i made the descision to give it a shot I've been doing extensive reasearch, reading old threads and watching many videos. Although I won't be starting with her, I have a mature male _A. avicularia_ and I'm picking up a female on sunday and hope to attempt to breed them. (they're suppose to be pretty easy, so we'll see. :razz: ) Good luck on your future breeding  _G. pulchra_ is a gorgeous species, I've been tossing around the idea of perchasing one, but I'm kind of keeping it down to what I _REALLY_ want as Im limited on the ammount if spiders my parents are going to let in there house.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Sep 29, 2009)

Pretty smart idea....unless what you _really_ want is like my laundry-list of what I _really_ want. LOL You have some very lovely T's, though!!! That B. smithi is awesome!!!!

The vagans is male; you can tell by the position and shape of the booklungs. Females have round, almost oval shaped booklungs that are spread out trapezoidally, and the males are square-shaped and closer in.

A first breeding project doesn't depend so much on experience, as it does knowing what you are getting into. As long as you know the risks involved, the steps to take, and have researched how to get rid of all those slings, you will be fine. Anybody with a little gumption, and a little know-how can breed A. avics, G. roseas, and OBTs. Whether it's a success or not is determined by how well you've done your homework. It's the *OTHER* more difficult to breed species (*cough* Pokies) that require a bit more experience, and/or a lot more thorough research. You will do fine. I think it's great you have the ambition to do this. I might have to order a bunch of slings from you for a communal project.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 29, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Pretty smart idea....unless what you _really_ want is like my laundry-list of what I _really_ want. LOL You have some very lovely T's, though!!! That B. smithi is awesome!!!!
> 
> The vagans is male; you can tell by the position and shape of the booklungs. Females have round, almost oval shaped booklungs that are spread out trapezoidally, and the males are square-shaped and closer in.
> 
> A first breeding project doesn't depend so much on experience, as it does knowing what you are getting into. As long as you know the risks involved, the steps to take, and have researched how to get rid of all those slings, you will be fine. Anybody with a little gumption, and a little know-how can breed A. avics, G. roseas, and OBTs. Whether it's a success or not is determined by how well you've done your homework. It's the *OTHER* more difficult to breed species (*cough* Pokies) that require a bit more experience, and/or a lot more thorough research. You will do fine. I think it's great you have the ambition to do this. I might have to order a bunch of slings from you for a communal project.


Ya, we'll see how many i can't get before my parents say "NO more!"  

Darnit, I was REALLLLLY hoping ><

Ya, I can see what you mean.  Even with all the research I'm still a little nervous with all the claims of how fragile avics are (thouh it seems to apply more to A. versicolors). Ahhh OBTs how I wish I could have one.  

Awesome , though i feel obligated to warn you I have not heard good things about communal Avics. Even the communal set up at the zoo here has suffered significant losses.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the warning. I have to try it, though....that and an OBT communal. I've heard mixed reviews on communals of "tolerant" species like Avics and OBT's. Some people had no problems, and others suffered heavy losses. In either case, it's good practice for having a fully communal species setup one day. Don't worry, I will end the project if canibalism becomes an issue.  

You should just get an OBT anyway.....and a H. mac!!!! Lots of fun, I promise!!!


----------



## Ariel (Sep 29, 2009)

Alright, well I'll keep you updated on the breeding project.

I'm looking to do a community too though I'm looking at. _H. incei_  You'll definatly have to let me know how the Avic community goes, they're really a great species. 

Oh, I wish I could, for both, but my mom said no to OBTs. so I guess I could still get an H. mac. Maybe if I plead she'll let me get an OBT.


----------



## jayefbe (Sep 29, 2009)

Ariel said:


> Oh, I wish I could, for both, but my mom said no to OBTs. so I guess I could still get an H. mac. Maybe if I plead she'll let me get an OBT.


You should just explain to your mom that an OBT isn't as bad as an H Mac, and you're gonna get one or the other.

I'm jealous that you got a MET female!  That's gotta be #1 on my list right now.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 29, 2009)

ya, well, my mom doesn't know about how bad _H.macs_ are if she does find out it will be no on that as well. :wall: :wall: What i don't understand is that she wants a pokie (and has no T experiance other than what she's picked up from me) which is not as bad as an OBT but not harmless and friendly either.

Haha, ya, I had to have one, and paid pretty good money for her.


----------



## jayefbe (Sep 29, 2009)

An OBT isn't as bad as a pokie.  I mean, they're more aggressive than pokies, but the pokie bite seems to be about as bad as it can get for a T.  I've got an OBT headed my way, basically in preparation for pokies.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 29, 2009)

I think I heard S. cal is thw worst, and I've read through both bite reports and the bite seems to be about the same, its the defensive/aggressiveness of the species that mom doesn't want it in the house. Mostly because my dad and sis are TERRIFIED of spiders, so she doesn't want one thats known to be more on the bitey side incase it got out.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 29, 2009)

I got new pics.  

my little vagans, propped up in the corner, munching away on a cricket.  







I got a pic of Spazz, up on the lid again. I always have to be careful opening his enclosure.  







rawr...







the one time I've ever seen him on the branch...








I might get some pics of Echo too, she's out of her hide, hanging out, but I'm waiting for my camera to charge... :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## Ariel (Sep 30, 2009)

*Got some more...*

Echo was out last night and after my camera charged I got some pics. She was in a difficult spot (facing a corner) so the pics aren't fantastic. but they're not terrible either. 



















And I went to fetch a dead uneaten cricket from Spazz's enclosure, and...I haven't handled any of my Ts, after I first tried to handle marik and she almost got away, I didn't try, didn't really see the point either... But I decided "why the heck not" and nudged him on my hand. It was awesome, except...being who he is, he didn't want to get off my hand afterwards.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Sep 30, 2009)

Awww....how sweet!!! Handling is something you'll do more as time goes on. You'll come to enjoy it!!! It's honestly been my biggest tool for making "Spider-Converts."

That's cool your mom wants a Pokie......Maybe you should get her one!!! 

From what I understand, Pokies do have the most painful bite in the hobby. However, I also understand that a _S. calceatum_ bite has worse side-effects. I don't know which I'd rather be bitten by......I have both, but I'm not willing to be a venom test-subject either!!! OW venom is pretty painful all around anyways, so getting one is like picking your poison!!! ;P

BTW: I will definately keep you (and everyone else  ) updated on the communal projects. I'm doing further research into the matter of running a successful commune, and hope to have at least an OBT colony started by the end of the year. If you have any access to information on your zoo's Avic colony, I would be grateful for further information.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 30, 2009)

Ya, it was great. I'm thinking of trying to hold my red rump next.  Hopefully he won't think my hand is food, he hits those crickets hard! Speaking of which Spazz has stopped taking food, so I think he might be getting ready to molt! He's getting a bit darker but no to much, so it may be awhile still. 

Haha, maybe i might.  I'm just worried, becuase she wants to beable to handle it.  (even though she knows the venom potency)

Hmm I might have to do some more looking into it, but ya, I so DO NOT want to get bitten by EITHER species, thanks.  

Alright cool. I'd definately like to see an OBT communal. Orange overload!!!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 1, 2009)

Warren Bautista has an OBT comunal project going on with 15 OBT's!! Check it out here.

Pokies generally calm down as they get older, so your mom has a good chance at holding one. As long as she knows the risks involved, she can make up her own mind on the matter. To ease your fears, though; my _P. irminia_ is a lot more ill tempered than my Pokies, and I can handle her just fine. Probably best that your mom get some experience with some Avics first, though.


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Oct 1, 2009)

I love your collection so far! It's beautiful. The B. smithi is gorgeous!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 1, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Warren Bautista has an OBT comunal project going on with 15 OBT's!! Check it out here.
> 
> Pokies generally calm down as they get older, so your mom has a good chance at holding one. As long as she knows the risks involved, she can make up her own mind on the matter. To ease your fears, though; my _P. irminia_ is a lot more ill tempered than my Pokies, and I can handle her just fine. Probably best that your mom get some experience with some Avics first, though.


Ya, I've been following that thread, pretty awesome!!!

Well thats good to know. And I know, I suggested she start with an avic too, but she said it she's going to get a tarantula she's going to get a pokie or a T. blondi. She said she wouldn't hold it regularly, but she wants to beable to. So i dunno, maybe I'll give her one of my avic slings when I breed them. 




lilmoonrabbit said:


> I love your collection so far! It's beautiful. The B. smithi is gorgeous!


Thanks.  She is gorgeous isn't she.


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Oct 1, 2009)

I liked your B. smithi the most


----------



## Ariel (Oct 1, 2009)

Tarantula_man94 said:


> I liked your B. smithi the most


hehe, thanks, seems she's quite popular 

---

I need to take more pictures so I can add to this thread. I almost bought a new T today but it was way over priced. $40 for a 1/2in _A. versi_, $40 for an 1in OBT, $80 for a 2 1/2 in _B. smithi _:8o hopefully they won't seriously over price the GBB they're going to order for me. 

Still, should get some new pics up soon, reptile show is sunday and i plan to pick up some new Ts then.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 2, 2009)

She really is gorgeous <3







I've just realized his carapace has lost its fuzzy and become very shiny...T's equivelent of balding from old age??? :? (I'm just jokin'  though it probably is just cause he's old!)







Never put a T on bed sheets!!! (I went to pic him back up and he wouldn't let go!! I had to go and unstick each of his feet, boor baby!!!)







Ts and art (he found mah paintin')







I was going to rehouse Spazz into something more clear and smaller than what he's in:







but then I saw he'd started a burrow...







You gotta admit that enclosure is HUGE for him though:


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 2, 2009)

Your MET is quite stunning!! Makes me want one now.



Ariel said:


> hehe, thanks, seems she's quite popular
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Where the hell do you shop???? $40 for a 1" unsexed OBT??????  I want some of the medication of whoever priced that thing!!! I got mine for like $5...people practically give those things away. If you have to pay $80 or a 2 1/2" _B. smithi_, it had better be a sexed and guaranteed female. Although, I bought my smithi at a LPS for $25 as a 2" sexed female (probably the best deal I've ever gotten). 

Do yourself a favor, and order a GBB from Swift's. $35 + shipping, and you'll get a freebie OBT or H. mac out of the deal!!!! (Or a _A. hentzi, B. vagans, B. albopilosum, or C. portoricae,_ but I'm not a NW terrestrial advocate anyways LOL) He has good prices on Pokies too.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 2, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Your MET is quite stunning!! Makes me want one now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot wait until she developes those black velvety legs :drool: :drool: :drool: 

Well I don't shop their regularly, I just popped in there because I heard they had a nice selection of Ts. and they do, their just over priced. It was pretty crazy. :wall: luckily I didn't buy any. I might just do that, seeing their prices it'll pry be like $70 for a sling. :wall: Plus an OBT hmmmm.... "Wow look a freebie...I swear mom I didn't know he was going to send me an obt"


----------



## Ariel (Oct 3, 2009)

Boy is he ever productive!!! That little burrow Spazz started has gone all the way to the side of the container!!!













And...I think I lied about how Bullet only makes sperm webs in new enclosures.  Maybe he always made them in the same spot in his last cage so I never noticed, or maybe he really likes this enclosure, :? but I've found to more!!!

At least i know he'll be ready for his lady friend when I get her.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 4, 2009)

My new babies. 







2" _T. gigas_







uhhh...







Gender?







_P. cambridgei_













_P. regalis_













_P. murinus_







am I asking to much to hope she'll just climb out...







I probably was, so I carefully took out the towel







she's gorgeous :drool:


----------



## jayefbe (Oct 4, 2009)

Beautiful OBT.  Mine is only an 1" now, but faster than I can even follow.  She just turns up in a new position.

The T gigas looks like a male to me, but not 100% on that.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 4, 2009)

She is quite beautiful.  I probably should have started with a sling. But I'm kind of crazy.  

Alright. thanks.


----------



## jayefbe (Oct 4, 2009)

Ariel said:


> She is quite beautiful.  I probably should have started with a sling. But I'm kind of crazy.
> 
> Alright. thanks.


Crazy is right, she'll keep you on your toes for sure.  But isn't that why we keep these things?  

I would look for more feedback on the sex of your gigas, I'm not sure how that species tends to look.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 4, 2009)

jayefbe said:


> Crazy is right, she'll keep you on your toes for sure.  But isn't that why we keep these things?
> 
> I would look for more feedback on the sex of your gigas, I'm not sure how that species tends to look.


haha, no doubt.  

Alright, thanks, I'll see what others think.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Also this is Leviathan my sisters new blizzard corn. Check out the awesome skull pattern on his head. LOL...


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 4, 2009)

Ariel said:


> She is quite beautiful.  I probably should have started with a sling. But I'm kind of crazy.
> 
> Alright. thanks.


At least it's an OBT and not an adult S. cal!!!! I actually saw one of those in a LPS listed as a _Pterinochlius sp._ "Featherleg Baboon" (wrong genus labeled, but you can't expect too much out of the LPS). The lady at the counter was terrified of it...probably for good reason too. I feel sorry for whomever bought it (unless it was someone crazy like TNB, who actually does know something about this sp.  ). My 2" girl can be a handful and a half, but those things don't really get an oh-so charming personality until they mature. I can wait a bit for that!!!  


I really dig that cornsnake!!! Love that "skull" pattern....makes it look fearsome.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 4, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> At least it's an OBT and not an adult S. cal!!!! I actually saw one of those in a LPS listed as a _Pterinochlius sp._ "Featherleg Baboon" (wrong genus labeled, but you can't expect too much out of the LPS). The lady at the counter was terrified of it...probably for good reason too. I feel sorry for whomever bought it (unless it was someone crazy like TNB, who actually does know something about this sp.  ). My 2" girl can be a handful and a half, but those things don't really get an oh-so charming personality until they mature. I can wait a bit for that!!!
> 
> 
> I really dig that cornsnake!!! Love that "skull" pattern....makes it look fearsome.


Hahaha so true. I'm not _THAT_ crazy.  I certainly hope someone knowladgeable bought that one, I can't imagined some poor newbie buying one. I remember when I was first starting a petstore tried selling me their OBT. 

It's pretty awesome!!! Thats how I was able to get my girl. I paid half for that snake. At least i got an OBT now.  I really wish my dad hadn't freaked out on me and said no more. I was going to pick up a GBB at the show but it was $75 which was insane so I didn't. Now I really regret it cause I won't beable to get one. :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## Ariel (Oct 5, 2009)

New pics!!!

Echo was out last night. (she is again, but not in prime photoshooting area. She's webbed up the entire corner she's sitting in.  













I really do adore her. <3

Bullet is such a handsome boy, I really regret not being able to pick up a girl for him.  













Not a great pic but...







The red rump is so calm and sweet  







Some shots of the _P. cambridgei_. Really pretty carapace.  













T. gigas. So cute. 













(btw that is _so_ not manga behind those enclosures  )

Spazz was awesome enough to build his burrow right against the wall...







But I had to collapse it. How lucky was I for him to have done that and I had to destroy it. :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: The leaf I had in there was molding and I had to remove it, but his burrow was build under the concealed part of the leaf. I knew it would collapse the burrow I tried to coax him out, but he got a little burried. He's fine, I dug him out. 

My beautiful OBT girly has started to web :drool: (oh and if anyone has any name suggestions??? So far its I've been given the idea Kenya)


----------



## Ariel (Oct 8, 2009)

Got some new photos  I was waiting to post in hope my new beauty would come out, but she's pretty much sticking to her web behind the corkbark. I caught her once, but before i could take a pic she ran back into her webbing.

_B. smithi_ "Marik"
























_B. vagans_












takin' a drink 






_P. regalis_ vs. cricket standoff. they sat this way for 10 minutes...






_P. cambridgei_, any guess on gender???


----------



## Ariel (Oct 12, 2009)

What, no love? (maybe I upload new stuff to often  )

Some new pics 

_P. cambridgei_



















I rehoused him/her today, the original enclosure was to small from the start, now its a bit to big, but its better than what he was in!













Spazz, he's so cute  (_A. sp. "flagstaff orange"_ )







I don't know what the deal is, but Echo (_C. schioedtei_) has webbed up the entrance to her hide, hoping she's preparing to molt!!!







_P. regalis_







one of my cocoons before it hatched out:













the caterpillar







and this long bodied celler spider lived above my bed for the longest time..


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 13, 2009)

Never thought much about them until recently, but I love that _P. cambridgei._ I think I need more Psalmos, though I'm looking for a _P. pulcher_ as my next one. Won't be for a minute, though. Getting my GBB's this week (3 of them)!!!! That one takes presidence....along with a _L. violacoepes, T. violaceus, A. purpurea,_ or any other blue or purple arboreal I find.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 13, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Never thought much about them until recently, but I love that _P. cambridgei._ I think I need more Psalmos, though I'm looking for a _P. pulcher_ as my next one. Won't be for a minute, though. Getting my GBB's this week (3 of them)!!!! That one takes presidence....along with a _L. violacoepes, T. violaceus, A. purpurea,_ or any other blue or purple arboreal I find.


I totally agree, I love psalmos, it just took getting one to realize it. I'm so upset that he was sexed male! I'm still hoping the molt will say different.  It seems I have no luck, my_ T. gigas _was also sexed male. I love _P. pulcher _as well but i haven't seen one for sale!
And lucky you!!! I completely regret not buying a GBB at the show. >< now I won't be getting one till I move out. :wall: :wall: :wall: 

Haha, big blue and purple fan?  Though I do love all of the blue/purple ones, I've been finding myself more drawn to earthy colored Ts. :? Those are all some gret choices  also check out _T. cupreus _and _T. purpureus_!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 14, 2009)

Ariel said:


> I totally agree, I love psalmos, it just took getting one to realize it. I'm so upset that he was sexed male! I'm still hoping the molt will say different.  It seems I have no luck, my_ T. gigas _was also sexed male. I love _P. pulcher _as well but i haven't seen one for sale!
> And lucky you!!! I completely regret not buying a GBB at the show. >< now I won't be getting one till I move out. :wall: :wall: :wall:
> 
> Haha, big blue and purple fan?  Though I do love all of the blue/purple ones, I've been finding myself more drawn to earthy colored Ts. :? Those are all some gret choices  also check out _T. cupreus _and _T. purpureus_!


According to the World Spider Catalog _T. purpureus_ was synonomized with _T. violaceus_ last year. _A. fasiculata_ was recently changed as well. However, the whole _Grammostola_ thing with what to call a rose-hair has yet to be cleared up. Taxonomy can really be a pain sometimes.  

Blue, purple....yeah, my favorite colors. Even though terrestrials aren't my cup o' tea, I've been waiting 10 months to get a GBB!!! Wanted one ever since I saw it, so I ordered 3 of them to assure myself of a female.  

Also getting a free _P. cambridgei_ juvie. Not expecting much, but here's to hope!!!!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 14, 2009)

Really? Thanks for the info, I had no idea. I was just going off of tarantula inc's list. I knew that _A. fasiculata_ had been changed, but to what I can't remember. Amd all that rose hair buisness is kind of messed up.

They're are great colors, but my favorite color is silvery-grey. I know its not _technically_ not a color, but, eh.  Unfortunately there don't seem to be very many silvery-grey Ts out there, Pokies are about the closest thing!

Very cool! Though, I don't know if its the norm but mines got a worse attitude than my OBT!! No joke!!!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 14, 2009)

I believe _A. fasiculata_ is now _A. diversipes_. At least we had a thread when _G. aureostriata_ was synonomized with _G. pulchripes._ :wall: 

If that _P. cambridgei_ is worse than an OBT, I will be tickled pink about having a less-venomous S. cal!!!!!!   If you like earthy-colors, then that sp. will blow your mind. Pics don't do them any justice.

Adult H. macs are a silvery-white, BTW. I personally wouldn't mind having a pure-white tarantula, either. Seen ones that are close...just browse the genus index, cuz I can't remember offhand where I found them. Probably because they are hair-kicking terrestrials. LOL


----------



## Ariel (Oct 14, 2009)

I think you're right. I believe thats what I saw it listed as now. No kidding, why can't they just leave them be??? 

Oh ya, mines awful, back in its old enclosure which was rather small, I accidently got a drop of water on it when I was moistening the substrate and it shot up to the top of the enclosure and threw a threat display, and he kind of did a weird circle around the corkbark will still attempting to hold a threat. And he always throws a threat before munching a cricket.      

Speaking of threats I saw the weirdest behavior in my _B. vagans_ whom is usually very calm and docile. I was refilling his water bowl when he bolted across the enclosure, through a massive threat and smacked his water bowl. I was like     . And I spooked my _P. regalis_ and he litterally threw a ball of substrate across the enclosure (he'd been carrying it around)

Maybe so, but I dunno if I'm up to an _S. cal_ yet though. _H. mac _though, :drool: :drool: :drool: I would love to have one of those. Especially since (and maybe this is odd) they remind me of my favorite large cat, a snow leopard! A pure white T WOULD be awesome. I don't think there are many close to it though, _M. balfori_ has got the silvery thing going on though, mixed in with some stunning blue, they're definately on my want list, but they come with such a price tag...


----------



## Ariel (Oct 16, 2009)

just a few

_P. regalis_







_T. gigas_







_B. smithi_







and my newst addition (not a T)

African dwarf frog (I bought two, this one and one with a bum leg...the one with the bad leg already died...)







I missed the perfect picture oppertunity today Zeni (my OBT) was acctually out and about!!!! She never is! But unfortunately I was already 2 hours late for work  (I totally forgot I volunteered to work for someone else) and had only gone into my room to quickly change into scrubs so I had no time to take any pics. When I got home she'd already gone back into hiding. :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: 

Also, check out my Zoo picture thread, I just finished posting the last of my pictures. Link is in my signature!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 19, 2009)

Zeni (_P. murinus_)



















Feeding time!!!

_B. vagans_ doing the happy food dance







_P. cambridgei_ (didn't even let me drop the cricket before it attacked LOL)







--

_T. gigas_


----------



## codykrr (Oct 19, 2009)

Ariel, great shots.  and nice collection.  when my male B. smithi matures maybe you could try your hand at breeding your girl. also wish i had those acrylc cages from adam...but id rather spend the money on more Ts....but awsome shot!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you.  and ya, they're great cages, anc unfortunatley i'm not allowed to buy anymore Ts, so I might as well spend the money on  awesome enclosures. I'm not really crafty enough to put together one of those lids like Robc, my last one shattered. So its worth it. 

Sure, just let me know when he matures!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 19, 2009)

Awesome pics, as usual!!!! Now that they are all settled in, your T's are looking 110% great!!!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 19, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Awesome pics, as usual!!!! Now that they are all settled in, your T's are looking 110% great!!!


Thanks!!! They are looking awesome, and i love how they've each made their enclosure theirs, though I would like to know the point in taking ALL of the substrate from the bottom and attatching it to webs...

I did notice something though with my OBT, I dunno if it was a bad molt or regenerating a leg, but if you look at the first and third picture you can see one of her front legs is messed up. It seems smaller and doesn't have as much hair.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 20, 2009)

Ariel said:


> Thanks!!! They are looking awesome, and i love how they've each made their enclosure theirs, though I would like to know the point in taking ALL of the substrate from the bottom and attatching it to webs...


It's called "Camoflage," as opposed to "Going Commando," LOL All my arboreals do that. Although, my little LP is a mini wrecking-crew bulldozer. I gave it a nice setup, and the thing built a tunnel-network. After the molt, it has been busy making a BIGGER den, and integrating it into the network. It hasn't yet figured out the laws of physics, and is dealing with a couple of cave-ins. !!!!!



> I did notice something though with my OBT, I dunno if it was a bad molt or regenerating a leg, but if you look at the first and third picture you can see one of her front legs is messed up. It seems smaller and doesn't have as much hair.


Yeah, it looks like she is regenerating a leg. Looks pretty spunky for a gimpy girl, though!!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 20, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> It's called "Camoflage," as opposed to "Going Commando," LOL All my arboreals do that. Although, my little LP is a mini wrecking-crew bulldozer. I gave it a nice setup, and the thing built a tunnel-network. After the molt, it has been busy making a BIGGER den, and integrating it into the network. It hasn't yet figured out the laws of physics, and is dealing with a couple of cave-ins. LMFAO!!!!!


I guess  but they didn't have to use all of it, there are parts of their floor that don't have any substrate at all!!! Which is particularly annoying when I go to moisten the substrate and all the water gathers there! 

HAHA. Poor little guy. My only burrowing T has only experianced one cave in and it was my fault. He had the greatest, well constructed, _right up against the plastic_, burrow and I ruined it. :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: 



xsyorra said:


> Yeah, it looks like she is regenerating a leg. Looks pretty spunky for a gimpy girl, though!!


That's what I figured. And she is quite spunky, she's not very mean though. I was expecting the worse, especially after all of her threats at the guy when I bought her, but I've only seen one threat from her and I provoked it. And she's not food aggressive at all, she takes it real gently which is the cutest thing ever! She probably would have shown me whos boss if I'd opened the door when she was right up against it in pics 1 & 2.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 24, 2009)

Getting a little chunky  (_B. vagans_)







Honestly, what compares? Even if they are cheap and widly avalible. (Zeni, _P. murinus_)



















I'm hiding! (_P. cambridgei_)


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 24, 2009)

You're right, not much compares to an OBT.....except maybe an ultra-spunky _P. cambridgei,_ LOL!!!!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 24, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> You're right, not much compares to an OBT.....except maybe an ultra-spunky _P. cambridgei,_ LOL!!!!


LOL, so true. I thought they were suppose to be the calmest of the psalms.  ya, right!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 24, 2009)

Ariel said:


> LOL, so true. I thought they were suppose to be the calmest of the psalms.  ya, right!


If not the calmest, certainly the most fun!!!!! ;P


----------



## Ariel (Oct 24, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> If not the calmest, certainly the most fun!!!!! ;P


haha, definately! I need to get a pic of mine in a good threat, sure offers them enough.


----------



## seanbond (Oct 25, 2009)

healthy looking t's!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 25, 2009)

seanbond said:


> healthy looking t's!


Thanks!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 29, 2009)

_A. avicularia _(Bullet)



















_T. gigas_







its not a great photo but..







_P. murinus _(Zeni)


----------



## VESPidA (Oct 29, 2009)

that obt is stunning!!!  i can't wait til mine gets to be that color.  your pics are really sweet


----------



## Ariel (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you! and isn't she! I can't wait for her to molt and fix that leg.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 30, 2009)

Lucky you gets the OBT that's out all the time!!!!! It's good to see the Avic avic getting some camera attention, too. Too bad they're so common that few people seem to take time out to appreciate what is probably one of the best captive species available.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 30, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Lucky you gets the OBT that's out all the time!!!!!


HA! She's hardly out, i just don't have a life so I'm always sitting in my room here on my computer so I catch her the few time she wanders out, and I keep my camera right next to her tank. I usually only get 1 or 2 pics before she bolts back into hiding.



xsyorra said:


> It's good to see the Avic avic getting some camera attention, too. Too bad they're so common that few people seem to take time out to appreciate what is probably one of the best captive species available.


I agree, they're not my favorite species, but I really do love them.  The only reason he doesn't get alot of camera time is because he's usually not in a very good spot, and a good few times when he is, he moves before i can get my camera.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 6, 2009)

*Been meaning to post these....*

Feeding videos:

Feeding P. cambridgei
[YOUTUBE]JdjErvsaKnQ[/YOUTUBE]

#2
[YOUTUBE]NKcfvgL9gIU&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

Feeding B. vagans
[YOUTUBE]HvnsB-JBUBM[/YOUTUBE]

#2
[YOUTUBE]IyVJ0MEaNZQ[/YOUTUBE]

Feeding B. smithi
[YOUTUBE]eQZS1MOypEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ariel (Nov 6, 2009)

The crazy water dish moving _B. vagans_ :} 

should be here:







turned up here:







_T. gigas_ post molt pictures (same day):



















_P. cambridgei_













Sometimes its really easy to tell when your T is in premolt...when your most hard-hittin' T gives a cricket a hug and runs off, thats a pretty big clue! LOL

(its not the best pic, but if you look you can see the cricket sitting between the Ts two front feet)


----------



## Redneck (Nov 6, 2009)

LoL!! Gotta love it when they hug the crickets...  BTW awesome pics..


----------



## Ariel (Nov 6, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> LoL!! Gotta love it when they hug the crickets...  BTW awesome pics..


HAHA, ya, its cute, to bad I couldn't get a better pic. and thank you


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 6, 2009)

Your _T. gigas_ is a-freakin-mazing!!!!  

Looks like someone's gonna have a bigger, badder _P. cambridgei_ soon. Sometimes T's change personalities during molts.....maybe he will come out sweet-as-pie.....

.....Then again, maybe he'll get WORSE!!!! ;P 

Oh, yeah...start new threads for your feeding videos. Been hella sick the last couple of days, so I didn't even see that you updated that thread until I went digging earlier to see if any further updates were made to that thread. So now you got yourself a YouTube subscriber. Keep the carnage coming!!!!

If I were to try prodding the cricket around my _B. smithi,_ the tongs would get it way before the cricket. She hates those things!!!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2009)

*I am SO jealous of your T. gigas, it isn't even funny LOL

Awesome Ts! *


----------



## Ariel (Nov 7, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Your _T. gigas_ is a-freakin-mazing!!!!


isn't he? you should see him now that he's hardened up.  (I'll post some pics tomorrow or something, maybe even a feeding vid  )

It's to bad I'm pretty sure he's male  



xsyorra said:


> Looks like someone's gonna have a bigger, badder _P. cambridgei_ soon. Sometimes T's change personalities during molts.....maybe he will come out sweet-as-pie.....
> 
> .....Then again, maybe he'll get WORSE!!!! ;P


hahaha, yup! Hopefully sooner and not later (my _C. shioedtei_ STILL hasn't molted, I'm starting to get worried)

Maybe he'll be sweet, maybe he'll get worse, who knows.  Right now he's being the sweetest I've ever seen him, I acctually had to take him out to clean his enclosure out, and I didn't get a single threat.  I'd hold him if I didn't want to muck with a T in premolt. 



xsyorra said:


> Oh, yeah...start new threads for your feeding videos. Been hella sick the last couple of days, so I didn't even see that you updated that thread until I went digging earlier to see if any further updates were made to that thread. So now you got yourself a YouTube subscriber. Keep the carnage coming!!!!


Opps sorry, usually I would but I was like "I _JUST_ created a thread for feeding vids..." It might be awhile before I can do anymore, all my Ts are going into premolt!  



xsyorra said:


> If I were to try prodding the cricket around my _B. smithi,_ the tongs would get it way before the cricket. She hates those things!!!!


Mine used to HATE them, the first time I used that was the first time she EVER threw a threat, thats why I don't straight tong feed anymore, just guide the cricket if i have to. Usually I don't, I just have poor aim when shooting a vid. LOL.



Teal said:


> *I am SO jealous of your T. gigas, it isn't even funny LOL
> 
> Awesome Ts! *



Haha, he is a beauty, isn't he!  Thank you!!!


----------



## james.m (Nov 7, 2009)

WOW!  Ariel, that T. Gigas is awesome.  Hes gone all the way past orange coloring and now is going red!!!!  wow, thats a pretty T! Ive never seen mine go that bright red...even right after a molt. :worship:  Maybe I should try some magna reading with mine to see if it helps convience them to go red.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 7, 2009)

james.m said:


> WOW!  Ariel, that T. Gigas is awesome.  Hes gone all the way past orange coloring and now is going red!!!!  wow, thats a pretty T! Ive never seen mine go that bright red...even right after a molt. :worship:  Maybe I should try some magna reading with mine to see if it helps convience them to go red.


Thanks, he is a beaut, thats for sure!!! Lol, maybe, :} I personally would reccomend Saiyuki, its by far my favorite, and thats what's behind him in those earlier pictures (that and Rosairo + vampire).


----------



## Ariel (Nov 9, 2009)

I finally got some attitude from Zeni (OBT) My P. cambridgei had thrown more impressive threats, still cool though:







this side made out for a freaking awesome pic:







My _B. vagans_ is really getting chunky:







I wonder why LOL (thats TWO crickets, acctually was an accident, I had the cricket KK and her KK right up against each other and right after I threw one in, another cricket hopped in  )







I'm going to cut down on her feeding though, I'm moving her to the adult feeding schedule (once a week) instead of the sling/juvie feeding schedule (twice a week).

T. gigas post molt (one week)







gender? (kind of a bad pic)







Post molt feeding vid:

[YOUTUBE]fznUH6QpXrw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 9, 2009)

Great stuff, as usual!!!!

So you have your always-out-for-pics OBT, and Teal has her constant H. mac photo sessions. And I NEVER see either of those ones. How do you get so lucky???? LOL (Guess I should be feeling fortunate my S. cal is losing her shyness)

You really need a better pic for sexing. It looks as if it were female, but the booklungs say differently.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 9, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Great stuff, as usual!!!!
> 
> So you have your always-out-for-pics OBT, and Teal has her constant H. mac photo sessions. And I NEVER see either of those ones. How do you get so lucky???? LOL (Guess I should be feeling fortunate my S. cal is losing her shyness)
> 
> You really need a better pic for sexing. It looks as if it were female, but the booklungs say differently.


Thanks. 

Ha, well this time she wasn't out, thats her hiding spot, but I have been realizing just how often she comes out, She wanders almost every night. I watched her for 15 minutes the other night, not daring to take a pic cause i knew she would dart off right after. 

I figured so, I might have to wait for the next molt, if i touch or move the container, he/she bolts down into the chollo wood tube so its hard to get a good shot.


----------



## Teal (Nov 9, 2009)

*Great pics! I'm jealous that you can see your OBT in her hide! Thought I guess I did it to myself... I set it up so I couldn't see into Aidan's hide LOL

I would say you need a little closer pic of the T. gigas.. I am having the same dilemma as xsyorra about the booklungs lol*


----------



## Ariel (Nov 9, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Great pics! I'm jealous that you can see your OBT in her hide! Thought I guess I did it to myself... I set it up so I couldn't see into Aidan's hide LOL
> 
> I would say you need a little closer pic of the T. gigas.. I am having the same dilemma as xsyorra about the booklungs lol*


Thanks, haha, well acctually the enclosure was original designed for an Avic! but P. murinus are just so versitile, so I decided to just offer the cage to her instead and she took to it quite well.

I figured as much, I will certainly try to get a better picture, but thats no easy task. LOL.


----------



## Teal (Nov 9, 2009)

*I love how you can stick a P. murinus anywhere and they will do just fine! Glad she likes it!*


----------



## Ariel (Nov 9, 2009)

Teal said:


> *I love how you can stick a P. murinus anywhere and they will do just fine! Glad she likes it!*


Thats one of the reasons I was so drawn to them, that and that fact that they're amazingly gorgeous orange speed demons


----------



## Teal (Nov 10, 2009)

*Oh right, amazingly gorgeous orange speed demonds.. I hadn't noticed  LOL *


----------



## Ariel (Nov 12, 2009)

Forgot to upload these pics when I took them.  3" B. vagans, carrying her waterdish around:













T. gigas (cause everyone loves him so much )


----------



## Teal (Nov 13, 2009)

*LOL awww, your B. vagans is too cute!

And your T. gigas is just gorgeous! *


----------



## Ariel (Nov 13, 2009)

Teal said:


> *LOL awww, your B. vagans is too cute!
> 
> And your T. gigas is just gorgeous! *


haha, she is adorable.  I love her. Although constantly have to put her waterdish back and refilling it does get tiresome after awhile!

He is! I acctually went to feed him today and he threw a threat, is so hilarious getting a threat display from a 3" PINK spider.


----------



## Teal (Nov 13, 2009)

*LOL don't call him pink, it sounds like he already feels bad about it!

Have you thought about gluing her water dish to the side? Or you don't want to ruin her fun? LOL*


----------



## Ariel (Nov 13, 2009)

Teal said:


> *LOL don't call him pink, it sounds like he already feels bad about it!
> 
> Have you thought about gluing her water dish to the side? Or you don't want to ruin her fun? LOL*


LOL. be he so cute!~

I have, but than I wouldn't get cute pics anymore!  well that and she also loves to throw substrate in it. She's just determined to be a thorn in my foot. I love her antways.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow, Ariel, great shots. Your _T. gigas_ is gorgeous...I loved those post molt pics. Ours is only about 1" right now so he just looks white and soft when he molts...can't wait til he starts looking like yours (who I would guess is a lady by the way). Great collection. Keep postin'. PS can you tell me how to embed a YouTube video into a thread? I'm apparently a moron and can't figure it out. Thanks!

Cassandra


----------



## Ariel (Nov 13, 2009)

Mack&Cass said:


> Wow, Ariel, great shots. Your _T. gigas_ is gorgeous...I loved those post molt pics. Ours is only about 1" right now so he just looks white and soft when he molts...can't wait til he starts looking like yours (who I would guess is a lady by the way). Great collection. Keep postin'. PS can you tell me how to embed a YouTube video into a thread? I'm apparently a moron and can't figure it out. Thanks!
> 
> Cassandra



Thank you, I never realized s/he'd be this popular!  and I reeeeeeaaaaaallllllllyyyyy hope you're right on that, lol. 

As for posting youtube vids, it took me FOREVER to figure this out, when you're posting if you look at all the options at the top (with the bold, italics, ect) theres a youtube button. you click that and paste the letters, numbers, symbols (whatever. lol) that are after the watch?v= part of the URL.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 13, 2009)

Ariel said:


> Thank you, I never realized s/he'd be this popular!  and I reeeeeeaaaaaallllllllyyyyy hope you're right on that, lol.
> 
> As for posting youtube vids, it took me FOREVER to figure this out, when you're posting if you look at all the options at the top (with the bold, italics, ect) theres a youtube button. you click that and paste the letters, numbers, symbols (whatever. lol) that are after the watch?v= part of the URL.


Excellent, thank you!

Cass


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 13, 2009)

Grr....I think you just sold me on a _B. vagans,_ LOL!!!! That is A-freakin-DORABLE!!!! Your Tapi is definately the most popular, but I'm more drawn to your _B. vagans, C. schioedtei_ and _P. cambridgei._

You have quite the collection started!!!


----------



## Ariel (Nov 13, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Grr....I think you just sold me on a _B. vagans,_ LOL!!!! That is A-freakin-DORABLE!!!! Your Tapi is definately the most popular, but I'm more drawn to your _B. vagans, C. schioedtei_ and _P. cambridgei._
> 
> You have quite the collection started!!!


LOL. She is adorable isn't she.   And I agree with you, I try not to pick favorites, but....I just wish I'd see my _C. shioedtei_, I mean, how long is she going to be in premolt??? Seriously???


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 14, 2009)

Who knows??? She will molt when she damn well pleases. My H. mac has been doing this premolt-thing for a month now, and it's starting to piss me off, LOL.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 14, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Who knows??? She will molt when she damn well pleases. My H. mac has been doing this premolt-thing for a month now, and it's starting to piss me off, LOL.


It's been a month yesterday since she stopped feed and sealed herself in her hide. She'd better hurry up!!!


----------



## Ariel (Nov 16, 2009)

Some pics (not all) of my P. regalis molt!































And it looked my like my P. cambridgei was lying down a molt matt!!! I opened the enclosure to add some extra humidity and got this:













isn't he just a doll?


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 16, 2009)

You beat me to it!!!!!! I love your _P. cambridgei!!!_ Has he molted yet???

Mine is still waiting to molt, and I have not sexed that one. Hopefully between the two of us, we'll have a pair of uber-mean _P. cambridgei._ I'd pay all shipping costs at that point just to see if temperament passes through genetics in theraphosids. I will be trying it with my uber-calm _P. irminia_ in the near future....just need to find him a realy laid back chica first.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 16, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> You beat me to it!!!!!! I love your _P. cambridgei!!!_ Has he molted yet???
> 
> Mine is still waiting to molt, and I have not sexed that one. Hopefully between the two of us, we'll have a pair of uber-mean _P. cambridgei._ I'd pay all shipping costs at that point just to see if temperament passes through genetics in theraphosids. I will be trying it with my uber-calm _P. irminia_ in the near future....just need to find him a realy laid back chica first.


LOL. no he hasn't molted yet, I think I ticked him off enough that he decided to wait. He'll probably do it when I'm sleeping or something. Or be like my _T. gigas_, make a molt mat and abandon it for a few days before acctually molting.   

That would be awesome, mine hasn't been sexed yet, I've had speculations of male but I'm leaning towards female. If you find a calm female, I want some uper-calm irminia slings.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 16, 2009)

Totally.....I'm all about it!!!! I pretty well plan on giving away most of whatever I breed, unless it starts with _E. olivacea, I seladonium,_ or _Poecilotheria._  

But seriously, it would be so cool to just give people their start in the hobby and share the joy with other keepers for only the price of shipping....wouldn't it??


----------



## Ariel (Nov 16, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Totally.....I'm all about it!!!! I pretty well plan on giving away most of whatever I breed, unless it starts with _E. olivacea, I seladonium,_ or _Poecilotheria._
> 
> But seriously, it would be so cool to just give people their start in the hobby and share the joy with other keepers for only the price of shipping....wouldn't it??


lol, I'll probably keep a few of whatever I breed (depending on species, I don't have the patience for slow growing species:} ) but I think thats a pretty good idea!


----------



## Ariel (Nov 18, 2009)

Look who was out of hiding to greet me when I woke up this morning! 








and my new little arrival.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 18, 2009)

Your new little _P. chordatus_ is adorable!!!! If it's not you trying to get everyone hooked on _T. gigas,_ it's Teal trying to get everyone hooked on _P. chordatus, LOL._ I'll take one of each!!!!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2009)

*That is one gorgeous OBT! I can't remember her name at the moment, and I'm too lazy to go check... Zeni, maybe? lol

Have you named the new guy yet? *


----------



## MissChelly (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww, a morning visit, how sweet! haha


----------



## Ariel (Nov 18, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Your new little _P. chordatus_ is adorable!!!! If it's not you trying to get everyone hooked on _T. gigas,_ it's Teal trying to get everyone hooked on _P. chordatus, LOL._ I'll take one of each!!!!!


lol, thanks. and i'm not *trying* to get everyone hooked on _T. gigas_. LOL it is Teal's _P. chordatus _pics that really hooked me though.  Yes, get them, they're amazing. ;P 



Teal said:


> *That is one gorgeous OBT! I can't remember her name at the moment, and I'm too lazy to go check... Zeni, maybe? lol
> 
> Have you named the new guy yet? *


Thanks, she is gorgeous.  and ya, her name is Zeni.  I haven't named him yet, I usually wait until I know gender, unless they earn a name, like Spazz, or one comes to me. 



MissChelly said:


> Awww, a morning visit, how sweet! haha


good thing it wasn't an out-of-enclosure morning visit!!!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Your new little _P. chordatus_ is adorable!!!! If it's not you trying to get everyone hooked on _T. gigas,_ it's Teal trying to get everyone hooked on _P. chordatus, LOL._ I'll take one of each!!!!!


*

 I just saw this when Ariel quoted it.

I am not trying to get everyone hooked on P. chordatus...

but, is it working? LOL *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 18, 2009)

Ariel said:


> lol, thanks. and i'm not *trying* to get everyone hooked on _T. gigas_. LOL it is Teal's _P. chordatus _pics that really hooked me though.  Yes, get them, they're amazing. ;P





Teal said:


> *
> 
> I just saw this when Ariel quoted it.
> 
> ...




 Well, it's BOTH of yours that got me wanting......now if only I didn't have to do this stupid MASS rehousing..........:evil:


----------



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Well, it's BOTH of yours that got me wanting......now if only I didn't have to do this stupid MASS rehousing..........:evil:


When I had to redo my _P. cambridgei_ enclosure, I didn't bother buying something new though, I just ushered him into a catch cup and cleaned it out. I'll likely do the same for my _T. gigas _ if i have to, though the mold seems to have mostly gone away. Yay isopods!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't have much of a choice.....the mold problem is recurring. So I'm chucking the whole kit n kaboodle straight into the Willamette, and doing it right. I've also gotta make a new enclosure for a new arrival, anyways.  

So, while I'm at it, it will be tarantula picture day!!!!!


----------



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> I don't have much of a choice.....the mold problem is recurring. So I'm chucking the whole kit n kaboodle straight into the Willamette, and doing it right. I've also gotta make a new enclosure for a new arrival, anyways.
> 
> So, while I'm at it, it will be tarantula picture day!!!!!


Bummer. I had to toss most of it, I just kept the acctual enclosure and scrubbed it down really well. Added new sub, new decorations, new waterdish so it'd stop spilling into the substrate which was causing all the mold. Seriously though, if you don't have them, I STONGLY reccomend getting some isopods, I was iffy on it at first and then I got some, I tossed them in my _P. cambridgei_ enclosure and haven't seen any mold spring up, and I threw some into the _T. gigas_ enclosure that had an exsisting problem with mold, and I've seen a great reduction in it.

/Edit/ whats your new arrival???


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> So I'm chucking the whole kit n kaboodle straight into the Willamette,


*

  That just sounds awesome! Your "kit n kaboodle" can join my phone, which tossed ITSELF into the Willamette  

Sorry bout all the work you hafta do though lol *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 19, 2009)

Ariel said:


> Bummer. I had to toss most of it, I just kept the acctual enclosure and scrubbed it down really well. Added new sub, new decorations, new waterdish so it'd stop spilling into the substrate which was causing all the mold. Seriously though, if you don't have them, I STONGLY reccomend getting some isopods, I was iffy on it at first and then I got some, I tossed them in my _P. cambridgei_ enclosure and haven't seen any mold spring up, and I threw some into the _T. gigas_ enclosure that had an exsisting problem with mold, and I've seen a great reduction in it.


With the type of plastic used in those food-storage containers, mold spores can remain in there forever. Going to be using craft cubes, and RobC-style 2.5 gallon tanks. Although, I will give isopods a shot.....been meaning to for a while. Do you use them with your small slings??



> /Edit/ whats your new arrival???


HeHe....wouldn't you like to know?? LOL!!! I'll be documenting the whole project, so I will be dropping a BIG hint when I post up that thread. Not wanting to jinx things, all I can say is: _Arboreal._ 

(Don't panic...it's not an _E. olivacea,_ LOL)


----------



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> With the type of plastic used in those food-storage containers, mold spores can remain in there forever. Going to be using craft cubes, and RobC-style 2.5 gallon tanks. Although, I will give isopods a shot.....been meaning to for a while. Do you use them with your small slings??


ah, gotcha. I only have one high-humidity sling (My P. regalis, who is stunning now that s/he's hardened up  the warning bands appeared   ) and I don't have any in that container only because its just to small. I will be transferring him/her soon (like next week) into a bigger hobby cube and I will likely be adding isopods then.




xsyorra said:


> HeHe....wouldn't you like to know?? LOL!!! I'll be documenting the whole project, so I will be dropping a BIG hint when I post up that thread. Not wanting to jinx things, all I can say is: _Arboreal._


yes, yes i would like to know.  Pssh Arboreal, cause THAT narrows it down.  project huh? I think i have an idea. :razz: 



xsyorra said:


> (Don't panic...it's not an _E. olivacea,_ LOL)


Are _E. olivacea _even arboreal? I really want one but knowing I likely won't get one any time soon I haven't really done any research on them.


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> (Don't panic...it's not an _E. olivacea,_ LOL)


*

I woulda came up there and kicked your butt (and stolen it) if it was  *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 19, 2009)

Teal said:


> *
> 
> I woulda came up there and kicked your butt (and stolen it) if it was  *


You'd have to find me first, LOL!!! (So, when I get my accident settlement, I'll have to watch my back, right?  )

Yes, Ariel....I bet you _do_ know what's coming my way.  And yes, _E. olivacea_ is arboreal. They are a member of the Stromatopelminea sub-family, which comprises the three African arboreal genera: _Encyocratella, Heteroscodra,_ and _Stromatopelma._


----------



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> You'd have to find me first, LOL!!! (So, when I get my accident settlement, I'll have to watch my back, right?  )
> 
> Yes, Ariel....I bet you _do_ know what's coming my way.  And yes, _E. olivacea_ is arboreal. They are a member of the Stromatopelminea sub-family, which comprises the three African arboreal genera: _Encyocratella, Heteroscodra,_ and _Stromatopelma._



Man, african and arboreal, that makes me want one even more, gosh darn.


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2009)

*Now you know why *I* want one so bad lol It doesn't really get much better than African AND arboreal! *


----------



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Now you know why *I* want one so bad lol It doesn't really get much better than African AND arboreal! *


LOL, no it really doesn't get much better than that!!!


----------



## bdprice1968 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ariel,
Good job with your Ts pics. Ive deleted most all the pics I take. Dont know how to use my camera,lol, they all come out dark and or blurry. Anyway love your pics.
I have a OBT sling I call carrottop. I did a enclosure maintainance today and was nervous the whole time, lol. After that I thought about calling Him/Her squirrel since spazz is already used.

Brian


----------



## Ariel (Nov 21, 2009)

bdprice1968 said:


> Ariel,
> Good job with your Ts pics. Ive deleted most all the pics I take. Dont know how to use my camera,lol, they all come out dark and or blurry. Anyway love your pics.
> I have a OBT sling I call carrottop. I did a enclosure maintainance today and was nervous the whole time, lol. After that I thought about calling Him/Her squirrel since spazz is already used.
> 
> Brian


Thank you. For the most part Zeni doesn't make me nervous, the only time I was nervous were the two times I've gotten a threat from her, my _P. cambridgei _makes me more nervous than she does.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 22, 2009)

whoooo new pics 

_P. regalis_







_P. cambridgei _grooming







_A. avicularia_ "Bullet"













_P. murinus_ "Zeni" (she's been out alot)



















_B. smithi_







_P. chordatus _post molt 




















Kitties! (I know, they're not spiders  )

Harley is the brown tabby, she's also polydactyl (extra toes). Trixters is the one in the box.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 22, 2009)

Awwww....kitties!!!!!  

Nice shots of your Avic too!!!! The red fangs on your _P. cambridgei_ make him look like the evil Psalmo that he is, LOL!!!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2009)

*Great shots! Bullet is so darn cute lol

Polys are awesome... my dream cat (but I hate cats lol) is a manx siamese poly haha *


----------



## Ariel (Nov 22, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Awwww....kitties!!!!!
> 
> Nice shots of your Avic too!!!! The red fangs on your _P. cambridgei_ make him look like the evil Psalmo that he is, LOL!!!!


Lol, your right, it does,  I wonder if s/he'll still retain that charming personality when s/he hardens up.  



Teal said:


> *Great shots! Bullet is so darn cute lol
> 
> Polys are awesome... my dream cat (but I hate cats lol) is a manx siamese poly haha *


Thank you. and yam Bullet's adorable, I wish I could get pics of him more often.

Haha, I like pretty much everything.  and she's a great cat, though she's kind of quirky. (she also plays fetch with our dogs food, I'm not kidding, I'll get a video of it sometime)


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 22, 2009)

Ariel said:


> Lol, your right, it does,  I wonder if s/he'll still retain that charming personality when s/he hardens up.


Trust me.....you have NOTHING to worry about there!!! ;P 
Went in to retrieve the molt yesterday, and my girl practically FLEW out of her cage, and right into a threat.......I love her so much!!!


----------



## Ariel (Nov 22, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Trust me.....you have NOTHING to worry about there!!! ;P
> Went in to retrieve the molt yesterday, and my girl practically FLEW out of her cage, and right into a threat.......I love her so much!!!


    

yay for uber-evil _P. cambridgeis_!!!

Hey do you have a ventral pic of yours? I want to compare it to mine, I think mines female, but i'm not sure.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 22, 2009)

Not a good one, LOL. I attempted to get one, but it's not all that clear. Now that I _know_ for sure it's a female, I figured it was pointless anyway. But when I rehouse her, I will feed her up and get a clearer pic for you.


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2009)

*wait.. I have THREE P. cambridgei slings. Do I need to start watching my back when they grow up? LOL *


----------



## Ariel (Nov 22, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Not a good one, LOL. I attempted to get one, but it's not all that clear. Now that I _know_ for sure it's a female, I figured it was pointless anyway. But when I rehouse her, I will feed her up and get a clearer pic for you.


alright, cool. I've gone back countless times to look at all pics I could find, but it seems this is a really difficult species to sex ventrally. I don't know how many i saw where ventrally it was sexed this and the molt said something else.



Teal said:


> *wait.. I have THREE P. cambridgei slings. Do I need to start watching my back when they grow up? LOL *


LOL, who knows, they're _suppose_ to be the calmest of the psalms.


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2009)

*Oh, the calmest... is that like saying, the nicest of the S. cals? LOL 

Well... hopefully ONE out of three might not want to eat my face. Right?... haha *


----------



## varanus dwarfus (Nov 22, 2009)

You have some sort of twisted sense of humor if you call your OBT "Zen!" I love it, sure did make me chuckle... not sure if that's your intention, haha.

I'm extremely envious of your cages... I'd like to get some nice acrylic cubes one of these days...


----------



## Ariel (Nov 22, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Oh, the calmest... is that like saying, the nicest of the S. cals? LOL
> 
> Well... hopefully ONE out of three might not want to eat my face. Right?... haha *


LOL. I don't really know, she's the only _P. cambridgei _I've ever had.  Besides whats so wrong with a psycho _P. cambridgei_? 



varanus dwarfus said:


> You have some sort of twisted sense of humor if you call your OBT "Zen!" I love it, sure did make me chuckle... not sure if that's your intention, haha.
> 
> I'm extremely envious of your cages... I'd like to get some nice acrylic cubes one of these days...


acctually her name is "Zeni" with an I, its short for "Zenith"

and thank you.


----------



## varanus dwarfus (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the chuckle regardless! She's quite a looker .


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 23, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Oh, the calmest... is that like saying, the nicest of the S. cals? LOL
> 
> Well... hopefully ONE out of three might not want to eat my face. Right?... haha *


As if there is such a thing as a "nice" S. cal!!!! ;P 
Actually, the Psalmos aren't that bad. In defiance of the genus stereotype, my _P. irminia_ is quite calm...especially when stacked up against my cantankerous _P. cambridgei._ Honestly, I've not heard many accounts of this species being off the chain like this, so your chances are good of having three perfectly normal, skittish and bitey little beasties.



Ariel said:


> LOL. I don't really know, she's the only _P. cambridgei _I've ever had.  Besides whats so wrong with a psycho _P. cambridgei_?


Absolutely NOTHING wrong with that!!! It's just weird to hear that this species is supposed to be the calmest member of it's genus, and then you and I end up with the two _P. cambridgei_ specimens from hell.


----------



## redrumpslump (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome tanks and t's! I have a vagans as well. There really cool. I would best describe them as a tank, they destroy anything that comes even close to them!


----------



## Ariel (Nov 23, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Absolutely NOTHING wrong with that!!! It's just weird to hear that this species is supposed to be the calmest member of it's genus, and then you and I end up with the two _P. cambridgei_ specimens from hell.


Haha, ya, it is pretty weird, but I think i prefer my evil P. cambridgei over the norm.  



redrumpslump said:


> Awesome tanks and t's! I have a vagans as well. There really cool. I would best describe them as a tank, they destroy anything that comes even close to them!



Thank you! Yes _B. vagans_ are awesome Ts!


----------



## Ariel (Dec 2, 2009)

Some new stuff. Been having a heck of a time with traveling and computer problems, so these are acctually kind of old.

Awww she wan'ts a drink of water, should I get her some?













she also could have been plotting an escape, so I waited until she retreated to refill the bowl.

I wish  I could get more decent shots of this guy:







_T. gigas_







uuuuuh..






wait a second, this looks familiar, he doesn't fit nearly as well has he used to:



Ariel said:


> uhhh...


_P. chordatus_













_P. regalis_













/Edit/

Also, I got the vid of my cat playing fetch:

[YOUTUBE]zdw6JfE1klc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Teal (Dec 2, 2009)

*LOL I love cats that play fetch! So amusing!

Glad to see the lil P. chordatus is doing well  The female I have left is a PIG! Any ideas on whether that one's a male or not since it molted?

I love your collection.. such a great combo of species! *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 3, 2009)

An OBT just "chillin" by the door??? That looks like an escape plot to me......"Hey, crazy lady with the camera!!! Fill my water, will ya??" It's like my H. mac daring me to pick out his boluses.  

How big is your _T. gigas_ now? That thing is looking more colorful all the time!!!!

And the fetching 6-toed cat.....that's awesome. My cat's version of "playing" involves blood and pain, LOL.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 3, 2009)

Teal said:


> *LOL I love cats that play fetch! So amusing!
> 
> Glad to see the lil P. chordatus is doing well  The female I have left is a PIG! Any ideas on whether that one's a male or not since it molted?
> 
> I love your collection.. such a great combo of species! *


ya, she's so funny.  

I acctually haven't a clue, doesn't really climb the walls, and I haven't taken him out of the enclosure to check yet, he's so quick I've been kind of hesitant. I  did notice something weird, s/he loves to sit on the damp substrate when I over flow the waterbowl, s/he always has a full waterbowl which I see him/her drink from, so I don't know. its weird.  

and thanks.  



xsyorra said:


> An OBT just "chillin" by the door??? That looks like an escape plot to me......"Hey, crazy lady with the camera!!! Fill my water, will ya??" It's like my H. mac daring me to pick out his boluses.
> 
> How big is your _T. gigas_ now? That thing is looking more colorful all the time!!!!
> 
> And the fetching 6-toed cat.....that's awesome. My cat's version of "playing" involves blood and pain, LOL.


 Ya, I've noticed she's getting braver too,she comes out almost everynight, and now she doesn't bolt back into hiding if I touch the nightstand she's on, or if the cage is moved. 

he's around 3" I think. And you should see him in person, the flash kind of washes the color out. 

Haha, sounds like my cat, Trixters.  when he's up to it anyway. Although when it involves getting the kibble Harley doesn't care who our what is in our way. You know, even when there is no kibble, if she goes stampeding through the living room, and you're on the couch or chair she's about to bolt up, she doesn't care and bolts up you instead, and she's not declawed! (well her front feet are, but her back feet arn't)


----------



## Ariel (Dec 17, 2009)

Guess I'd better update this . I've had the pics sitting on photobucket, I just keep forgetting to get around to posting them here. 

_B. smithi_ "Marik" Chillin in his enclosure












Tarantula yoga! (starring Marik)












_B. vagans_ molt






















































_A. sp. "Flagstaff orange"_ "Spazz" Post molt



















P. murinus "Zeni" (one of the best pics yet! ) 






Some of my 'verts

Harley the fetching six-toed cat






Bender the Lesser Jardines Parrot






Tardy the Ornate Box Turtle






Trixters the Siamese mix (he's such a snob. )






soooooo cute 
Trixters and Sly our collie/greyhound mix






King, my-but-no-really Indian ringneck


----------



## fatich (Dec 17, 2009)

you have some beautiful animals. l like your parrot and cats,
and also ur B.smithi's yoga  its so funny


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2009)

*Yay for 'vert pictures! lol Love Bender.. what a face! 

Zeni is soo gorgeous! *


----------



## Ariel (Dec 17, 2009)

fatich said:


> you have some beautiful animals. l like your parrot and cats,
> and also ur B.smithi's yoga  its so funny


thank you! the sad part is thats only half. We've got four more birds, a snake, and a giant guinea pig. 

lol, thanks, I thought so too. He's so cute. 



Teal said:


> *Yay for 'vert pictures! lol Love Bender.. what a face!
> 
> Zeni is soo gorgeous! *


Haha, ya, probably one of the best pics of him ever. He's also the nicest most well behaved off all of our birds.

Isn't she?! I still can't wait for her to molt and get het leg back to normal.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 18, 2009)

The vagans is gorgeous!!!! Nothing like the look of a freshly molted T to brighten your day...except Marik doing yoga. THAT's funny!!!!

Zeni is stunning!!! Can't wait til my little one looks like that......and shows itself more often.

I like that pic of Trixter.....has that same snotty look that my Willow frequently gets, LOL.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 19, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> The vagans is gorgeous!!!! Nothing like the look of a freshly molted T to brighten your day...except Marik doing yoga. THAT's funny!!!!
> 
> Zeni is stunning!!! Can't wait til my little one looks like that......and shows itself more often.
> 
> I like that pic of Trixter.....has that same snotty look that my Willow frequently gets, LOL.


Thanks, she certainly is a looker! When I saw him doing that pose, I was in a hurry and jsut kind of rushed by his tank, then I had to double take, I was like  and had to make time to get some pics before I left. 

She really is. I'm thinking about rehousing her into a 5g, but i keep hesitating, she's not a nice girl! I have no idea how I'm going to transfer her!

lol. can you blame them though? Cats have been worshiped for thosands of years.


----------



## Redneck (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome pictures.. Cant wait untill my B. smithi looks that good..


----------



## Ariel (Dec 23, 2009)

Got some new pics!

A few days post molt, doing the pokie stance:






"Spazz" a few days post molt






_T. gigas _going into premolt again






"Zeni"












_P. cambridgei_






munch munch












_P. chordatus_






"Marik" taking a drink


----------



## Teal (Dec 23, 2009)

*Wow, everyone looks great! *


----------



## Ariel (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks, Teal!


----------



## Ariel (Dec 24, 2009)

Feeding vids!

_P. cambridgei_
[YOUTUBE]DM0t4lWJoms[/YOUTUBE]

_P. chordatus_
[YOUTUBE]9Q58hPvd1YQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Teal (Dec 24, 2009)

*Awesome vids! I love seeing the P. chordatus.. he looks like he's doing great! I'm amused.. he has the same sort of web mat that Dyna has lol*


----------



## Ariel (Dec 24, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Awesome vids! I love seeing the P. chordatus.. he looks like he's doing great! I'm amused.. he has the same sort of web mat that Dyna has lol*


Ya, he's doing really well! He acctually scared me this morning, I went to check on everyone, and I couldn't find him!!! He'd burrowed under the corkbark, though I didn't realize it until I picked up the enclosure, and the corkbark moved.  He also has a bit of an attitude, but on something so small, its just so freaking cute!


----------



## Teal (Dec 24, 2009)

*Aww, sounds like a sweetie! haha 

Dyna doesn't have attitude, but she is REALLY flighty! She doesn't grab prey like that either.. so I guess it all makes sense! *


----------



## Ariel (Dec 24, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Aww, sounds like a sweetie! haha
> 
> Dyna doesn't have attitude, but she is REALLY flighty! She doesn't grab prey like that either.. so I guess it all makes sense! *


Yeah, he's threatened the tongs a couple of times, usually when I'm moving substrate and webbing out of the waterbowl. Ya, he competes with my _P. cambridgei_ for hardest-hittin'-T


----------



## Ariel (Dec 25, 2009)

Got a new camera for christmas, a Nikon Coolpix L100 10mg 15x optical zoom! It's an awesome camera, but I'm still trying to figure it out. Here are the few decent pics I took with it. (I'm also working with labeling and copywriting  )


----------



## Teal (Dec 26, 2009)

*Great shots! Looks like you'll have fun with a new camera 

What are you using to label and copyright? *


----------



## Ariel (Dec 26, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Great shots! Looks like you'll have fun with a new camera
> 
> What are you using to label and copyright? *


Thanks! Yeah, I am. It's a great camera.

I'm using photoshop CS3


----------



## Teal (Dec 26, 2009)

*I need to figure out something different to use... I am only using MS Paint, and it makes all my pictures fuzzy  *


----------



## Ariel (Dec 26, 2009)

Teal said:


> *I need to figure out something different to use... I am only using MS Paint, and it makes all my pictures fuzzy  *


are you saving them as jpg? (I'm guessing so, that tends to be the defult off of a camera) if so, what I suggest is when you're saving them, hit "save as" instead, and go to the drop box that has say JPEG or whatever, and save it as PNG instead. They tend to be larger files, but they come out cleaner.


----------



## Teal (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ooh, thanks for the suggestion! I will definitely try that! Yeah, I always saved as JPEG or JPG because that's what I was familiar with... Paint tries to save them as BITMAP or something first, and I always change it. I always resize my pictures too, so the larger file size for the resized photo shouldn't make much of a difference. *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 26, 2009)

Awesome!!!! Hope you're having fun with the new camera......the shots are starting to look good!!!!

I also know what you're saying about transferring an attitude problem. I have to transfer Desirae, and have been putting it off. She's a real firecracker, LOL!!!!


----------



## Ariel (Dec 26, 2009)

Ya, its a great camera!

I've got to transfer my _P. cambridgei_ too, and haha, I just keep putting it off.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 26, 2009)

Not too anxious to deal with psycho-spidey, huh??? I feel your pain.....hopefully not literally, LOL!!!


----------



## Ariel (Dec 26, 2009)

yeah, not so much.  I don't know which transfer I'm dreading more, that one, or Zeni.


----------



## varanus dwarfus (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautiful vagans! Enjoy your new camera!


----------



## Inguan (Dec 27, 2009)

amazing spiders collection, frog and the most i like is a butterfly....
Murinus is awesome


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 27, 2009)

Your chordatus looks like its going into pre-molt again.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 28, 2009)

varanus dwarfus said:


> Beautiful vagans! Enjoy your new camera!


thank you! 



Inguan said:


> amazing spiders collection, frog and the most i like is a butterfly....
> Murinus is awesome


thank you.  Unfortunately I no longer have the frog (or the butterfly).  my P. murnius is still around though, and mean as ever. 



J.huff23 said:


> Your chordatus looks like its going into pre-molt again.


oooh, I hope so! I wouldn't be suprised either, it's been over a month since the last molt. Guess I'll see if he eats tomorrow.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 29, 2009)

_T. gigas_ post molt
























T. gigas molts last and the one before:






_P. cambridgei_






My male cockatiel "Spunky" can't deside who he wants to flirt with, "Deevo" or the cat.


----------



## Teal (Dec 29, 2009)

*WOW! Your T. gigas is soo gorgeous! 

Love the cat and the birds lol *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 29, 2009)

I can't believe how bright that _T. gigas_ is!!!!!! 

Your _P. cambridgei_ is looking rather spiteful, LOL. Have you rehoused your meanies yet? 

Tried to rehouse my _P. cambridgei_ earlier, and she flipped!!!!! There's only been one or two other times she has done this, but no matter what side of the lid I tried to open, she would attack it. Usually I can get the lid off before she comes a-charging, LOL!!!


----------



## Ariel (Dec 29, 2009)

Teal said:


> *WOW! Your T. gigas is soo gorgeous!
> 
> Love the cat and the birds lol *


thanks.  

haha, ya, they're goofy. 



xsyorra said:


> I can't believe how bright that _T. gigas_ is!!!!!!
> 
> Your _P. cambridgei_ is looking rather spiteful, LOL. Have you rehoused your meanies yet?
> 
> Tried to rehouse my _P. cambridgei_ earlier, and she flipped!!!!! There's only been one or two other times she has done this, but no matter what side of the lid I tried to open, she would attack it. Usually I can get the lid off before she comes a-charging, LOL!!!


haha, I know!

Isn't she always? And no, not yet, I planned to do it tomorrow, but now I have clean in order for company thats apparently arriving tomorrow.

LOL, what a brat. So far I've only had mine do something like that once, usually, with out the exception of a sprint when I move the container, she doesn't freak out to much until I get up next to her, then its war.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 6, 2010)

some new stuff


----------



## Redneck (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome pictures Ariel!! That B. vagans is purddy!! So is that P. cambridgei...


----------



## Teal (Jan 6, 2010)

*Gorgeous!! I love how chubby the little P. chordatus is... Dyna was the same way before she molted, the lil pig lol *


----------



## Ariel (Jan 7, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Awesome pictures Ariel!! That B. vagans is purddy!! So is that P. cambridgei...


thanks. 



Teal said:


> *Gorgeous!! I love how chubby the little P. chordatus is... Dyna was the same way before she molted, the lil pig lol *


lol. Yeah, doesn't help that I just can't nessessitate buying small crickets for a single T when he takes down the medium/large like a champ.


----------



## crawltech (Jan 7, 2010)

awsome pics!....lovin the T. gigas!...always wanted to get into the taps...


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jan 7, 2010)

I think those shots of Zeni are your best yet!!!!

Your _P. cambridgei_ is looking feisty as ever, too!!! Honestly, I didn't think I'd like this species as much as I adore my _P. irminia,_ but my little psychopath is probably one of my most beloved T's, LOL!!!!


----------



## Teal (Jan 7, 2010)

Ariel said:


> lol. Yeah, doesn't help that I just can't nessessitate buying small crickets for a single T when he takes down the medium/large like a champ.


*

Dyna is the same way... she annihilates good size roaches, the lil pig lol *


----------



## Ariel (Jan 7, 2010)

crawltech said:


> awsome pics!....lovin the T. gigas!...always wanted to get into the taps...


thanks.  Ya, seems he's pretty popular. lol. I don't know about the other species, but I definately reccomend _T. gigas_.



xsyorra said:


> I think those shots of Zeni are your best yet!!!!
> 
> Your _P. cambridgei_ is looking feisty as ever, too!!! Honestly, I didn't think I'd like this species as much as I adore my _P. irminia,_ but my little psychopath is probably one of my most beloved T's, LOL!!!!


thanks, I totally agree. 

haha, ya, I went to feed her today and she charged me.  Gotta love that attitude.



Teal said:


> *
> 
> Dyna is the same way... she annihilates good size roaches, the lil pig lol *


lol. They are such pigs, but it so cute to watch them take down something their own size.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 7, 2010)

My new camera saves videos in a different format than my other one did, so I can finally string them together.  sorry if the song isn't great, I just wanted to see if it would work, and it was what i was listening to at the time. 

[YOUTUBE]HFOqA1gPeY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crawltech (Jan 8, 2010)

nice vids!.....any more shots of that awsome T. gigas of yours??


----------



## Ariel (Jan 8, 2010)

crawltech said:


> nice vids!.....any more shots of that awsome T. gigas of yours??


Thanks! and no, I need to get some new batteries for my camera


----------



## Ariel (Jan 12, 2010)

Some new pics.  didn't feel like labeling. my labels didn't look very good anyways...

_P. chordatus_ (I LOVE taking pictures of this little cutie  ) also he has a name now. It's "Rex" a bit of a story behind that acctually...o_o













_T. gigas_ cause everyone loves him so much 












_P. cambridgei_






"Lola" _B. vagans_






My cat trixters rolling in catnip 






My (sort-of-but-not-really) bird King (Indian ringneck)






My grandmas boyfriends African Grey Ruby


----------



## crawltech (Jan 12, 2010)

At the LPS next  to my work,they have the exact same bird(the light grey w/red tail feathers)...her name is princess....shes bin there for at least 15 years, give or take....awsome bird!.....


----------



## Teal (Jan 12, 2010)

*Great shots! "Rex" is a cool name.. but I want to hear the story behind it 
*


----------



## Ariel (Jan 12, 2010)

crawltech said:


> At the LPS next  to my work,they have the exact same bird(the light grey w/red tail feathers)...her name is princess....shes bin there for at least 15 years, give or take....awsome bird!.....


African greys are cool, but because of their higher intelect they require a TON of interaction. Interation she unfortunately doesn't get anymore. =_= they have WAY to many birds. the only reason King (the indian ringneck posted above) isn't a bity, noisy, green, demon is because I started to work with him a little over a year ago. The deal was I'd work with him then he'd be my bird, but now that he's nice the owner (my grandmas boyfriend) has convieniently forgotten that part of the deal. 

They've got two cockatiel, Ruby the african grey, a blue and gold macaw, two other ringnecks BESIDES King, AND a little conure mutt. African Greys, Macaws, conures, and ringnecks are all species that require a ton of interaction. Conues not as much as african greys and macaws, and ringnecks just under them. Only the macaw and King get any attention anymore. Its really quite sad. 



Teal said:


> *Great shots! "Rex" is a cool name.. but I want to hear the story behind it
> *


lol. Well, it was just a dream I had. I've been really anxious for him to molt, he hasn't fed in a little over a week. (along with my P. regalis) and I had a dream he molted into a miniature T-rex. I kept him in a little kritter keeper, and he drank from one of those rodent bottles.  I am SUCH a dork.


----------



## Teal (Jan 12, 2010)

*LMAO that is awesome! *


----------



## Ariel (Jan 21, 2010)

_T. gigas_ This guy still needs a name'



















"Marik" _B. smithi_ finally made an apperance again. Finally took to his hide and dug in deeper and I hardly see him now. lol.



















"Spazz" _A. sp. "Flagstaff Orange"_







"Lola" _B. vagans_ munching on a cricket













"Rex" _P. chordatus_ also munching



















_P. cambridgei_







"Zeni" _P. murinus_



















Also I updated my zoo picture thread. Go check it out!


----------



## Ariel (Jan 22, 2010)

Might as well add the rehousing pics.  

"Lola" in her old enclosure:













And the new enclosure (after I rehomed her) it's a 5g tank and her permanant home, I know its a little big for her, but she'll grow into it. 

Top view:







Side view:







Her exploring:


----------



## Teal (Jan 22, 2010)

*Great pictures, Ariel!! *


----------



## Ariel (Jan 22, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Great pictures, Ariel!! *


thanks you.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 24, 2010)

I finally rehoused my _P. cambridgei_, it took three tries, s/he's stubborn.  (and not nice!)

The new enclosure:



















_"Bullet" MM _A. avicularia (this guys still kickin')













"Spazz" _A. sp. "Flagstaff Orange"_ going into premolt it looks like 













_P. regalis_ shows his face













"Lola" _B. vagans_


----------



## Teal (Jan 24, 2010)

*The new enclosure is awesome! Good job  *


----------



## Ariel (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks ^^

some new pics:

Zeni was noooot happy last night...

oh and all I did was bump the enclosure! 






































and...

and...

Spazz molted!!! (A. sp. "Flagstaff orange" )
What suprises me most is I had him for 3 months before his first molt in my care,  its only been a little over a month since his last molt.







some comparision of him with the exo














My mom's snake. "Phoenix" he's a western hognose and usually he's a sweetie, but he can get pissy from time to time, but luckily never so much to reform the 'fake death' trick their known for! 







Trixters, being cute


----------



## Teal (Jan 26, 2010)

*Oooh, you pissed off the OBT.. goood job! 

LOVE the hognose! I will have one... one day! 

Congrats on the molt  I have a few slings that molted, after just molting a month or so ago.. it's fun to see them grow *


----------



## Ariel (Jan 26, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Oooh, you pissed off the OBT.. goood job!
> 
> LOVE the hognose! I will have one... one day!
> 
> Congrats on the molt  I have a few slings that molted, after just molting a month or so ago.. it's fun to see them grow *


I don't know what I did to piss her off, usually if I bump her cage she just bolts back into hiding. Maybe she was having a bad day. 

He's pretty awesome. they've got some mild venom, and nasty rear-facing fangs, but he's really not all that grumpy most of the time. And it's easy to test how their feeling before you remove them from the tank. I don't get people that say theirs are pet holes though. We see him all the time. Usually gets up around midmorning

Thanks! I do to, most of my other slings are molting about that pace, it just seemed odd since I had him for 3 months before he molted the first time, and I don't know when his last molt was before that.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't know why but I just love watching Ts stuff their face!

"Marley" _T.gigas_








"Marik" _B. smithi_ (Still eating, but he's butts getting darker, I smell premolt! I don't recall if he ever stopped eating before his last molt...)













"Rex" _P. chordatus_ I really like this pic







"Lola" _B. vagans_













_P. regalis_













"Zeni" _ P. murinus_













ooooh~ Streeetcch


----------



## Teal (Jan 29, 2010)

*Great pics! Feeding shots always amuse me lol 
Lola is so pretty.. I can't wait for my B. vagans slings to grow up (in 7 years or whatever lol). *


----------



## Ariel (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Jairi  Lola is absolutely gorgeous, I cannot wait until she grows out of the tan carapace though. 

---

some new pics. 

So, to add to Zeni's sudden defensiveness, in the matter of only a few hours she went from what she'd always had:







to all of this:







I don't know what her deal is, I can't say I'm hating it though, I LOVE all this ne webbing, I'm just worried she attatched it to the door so she can run at me when I open the door. LOL

P. regalis "Domino" in his new home.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2010)

*I am SHOCKED that she doesn't have more webbing!  I need to take pictures of all my OBT set ups and add them to the thread on it... SO much webbing! *


----------



## Ariel (Jan 30, 2010)

Teal said:


> *I am SHOCKED that she doesn't have more webbing!  I need to take pictures of all my OBT set ups and add them to the thread on it... SO much webbing! *


I was to at first, but after four months I just figured she was quirky. I can NOT wait to see how this develops!


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2010)

*That it just... shocking... lol

Should be interesting to see what she does now! *


----------



## marek121221 (Feb 1, 2010)

very nice spiders ;P


----------



## Ariel (Feb 1, 2010)

@marek: Thanks 

_P. cambridgei _"River" molt sequence









































































Marley (_T. gigas_) was also watching:







---

B. smithi "Marik" recent molt (confirmed male  )







The lump that likely caused the bleeding upon molting...






Right after molting:






just gorgeous 












and pics from Bullet's (_A. avic_) first feeding in the six months I've had him...


----------



## Teal (Feb 1, 2010)

*Great shots of everyone! 

I can't wait to see what River looks like now! *


----------



## Ariel (Feb 7, 2010)

Rex (P. chordatus)













love this shot:






Marley (T. gigas)







Lola (B. vagans)













Kitties!

























Man I just haven't been able to take a ton of pics of my Ts lately, I'm putting together a photo account on deviant art so I've been taking pictures of other things! lol.


----------



## Teal (Feb 7, 2010)

*Great shots! I almost miss having a cat.. sometimes. Almost.

lol *


----------



## crawltech (Feb 7, 2010)

Wicked pix!....love the one of the The 2 crickets snuggling between the jaws of your vagans..lol...they look comfy.....


----------



## Ariel (Feb 7, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Great shots! I almost miss having a cat.. sometimes. Almost.
> 
> lol *


Thanks. lol. I love my cats, they're so cute. 




crawltech said:


> Wicked pix!....love the one of the The 2 crickets snuggling between the jaws of your vagans..lol...they look comfy.....


Thanks. yeah, I love that pic! LOL


----------



## crawltech (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh by the way...you sealed the deal on me gettin some T. gigas....got 5 comin early this week


----------



## Ariel (Feb 11, 2010)

Been a pretty dramatic week so I only have a few pictures to show...

_P. cambridgei_ "River"













_B. vagans_  "Lola"













and our newly one winged Cherry Head conure, Daisy







Her with our oldest bird, our male cockatiel, Zazu. They're buddies. (He really missed her when she was at the vet)


----------



## AllieCat (Feb 11, 2010)

Aww!! what happened to Daisy???  Poor thing!  

River is really pretty!!!  Nice new dress she has on!!!!


----------



## Ariel (Feb 11, 2010)

AllieCat said:


> Aww!! what happened to Daisy???  Poor thing!
> 
> River is really pretty!!!  Nice new dress she has on!!!!


Back in her old cage, he wing got slammed in the door by accident and it shattered the humerus bone really close to the body, the damage was to much to even try to save the wing so she ended up having to have it amputated. So far she's doing ok with it but we're only on the second night since she came home.

And thanks, she is just gorgeous! I love all the subtle colors she has!

Edit:

Theres a thread with more details about what happened to Daisy in the not so spineless wonders sub-forum.


----------



## Teal (Feb 11, 2010)

*Great shots! Glad Daisy seems to be doing well  *


----------



## Ariel (Feb 11, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Great shots! Glad Daisy seems to be doing well  *


Thanks!  Yeah, she seems to be getting around pretty well, unfortunately there really arn't any handicap specific items for birds, we're trying to figure out a way to keep her close to the bottom of her cage....its not working...


----------



## Teal (Feb 12, 2010)

*Can you just put a divider in her cage? Or put her in like, a small animal cage that isn't so tall? *


----------



## Ariel (Feb 12, 2010)

We thought about it, but the nurses told us that she would be happiest in her cage, and to try not to stress her out to much, and we think that might be a bit stressful on her. I think we're still considering our options though, and trying different things.


----------



## Teal (Feb 12, 2010)

*Oooh yes, sorry... I forgot about the effect of stress on birds when I posted that  
I hope you're able to figure something out for her! *


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 12, 2010)

River's a beauty, thats for sure.  I got my P. cambridgei, what a cool spider.  Spent two solid days working on its web/bark lair, now spends all of its time sitting outside of it waiting to eat 

Sorry to hear about Daisy, I'm sure she'll adjust just fine.  For her cage, what about putting a bunch of horizontal and diagonal ropes through it going across and down to the bottom.  Don't pack it full of 'em but just enough where she can still walk and hop around and still be able to get all around her cage.  Just a thought


----------



## Ariel (Feb 12, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Oooh yes, sorry... I forgot about the effect of stress on birds when I posted that
> I hope you're able to figure something out for her! *


I'm sure we'll figure out something, and like I said she's been getting around pretty well. She hasn't fallen since yesterday morning, so she's learning to adjust. Right now we're a little more concerned with getting her to stop chewing her bandage.



jbm150 said:


> River's a beauty, thats for sure.  I got my P. cambridgei, what a cool spider.  Spent two solid days working on its web/bark lair, now spends all of its time sitting outside of it waiting to eat
> 
> Sorry to hear about Daisy, I'm sure she'll adjust just fine.  For her cage, what about putting a bunch of horizontal and diagonal ropes through it going across and down to the bottom.  Don't pack it full of 'em but just enough where she can still walk and hop around and still be able to get all around her cage.  Just a thought


Thats cool.  River is usually perked on the corkbark by her hide but she also moves a round a bit. She also packed her waterdish completely full of dirt and moss  I have to go clean that out..

We were looking at doing something like that, we're a little strapped for cash so it'll end up waiting until payday, but I think the more perches she has, the easier it will be for her to get around. Right now she's persistant in just climbing the cage bars everywhere.


----------



## Redneck (Feb 12, 2010)

Great shots of the P. cambridgei.. Hope everything gets better with Daisy she is cute!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Feb 12, 2010)

Hooray for Psalmos........River is amazing!!! She is a very beautiful girl!!! You're lucky she's out for you to take a pic. Her "sister" still hasn't shown any more of her new duds than her gorgeous legs......and I've been keeping a vigilant eye on her viv, too. Don't want to go digging her out if I don't have to. 

And Lola just makes me want a _B. vagans_ more and more.......





Ariel said:


> We thought about it, but the nurses told us that she would be happiest in her cage, and to try not to stress her out to much, and we think that might be a bit stressful on her. I think we're still considering our options though, and trying different things.


Well, you could always try a 10-gallon arboreal setup........

Good to hear she's doing fine. Hopefully she can adapt to her cage after adjusting to her new handicap. Wish I could offer some helpul advice, but I don't know much about birds other than I couldn't stand the constant noise my sister's birds made while we were gowing up, LOL!!! Maybe that's why I like my peace and quiet these days........


----------



## Ariel (Feb 13, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Great shots of the P. cambridgei.. Hope everything gets better with Daisy she is cute!


Thanks.  And yeah, me too. 



xsyorra said:


> Hooray for Psalmos........River is amazing!!! She is a very beautiful girl!!! You're lucky she's out for you to take a pic. Her "sister" still hasn't shown any more of her new duds than her gorgeous legs......and I've been keeping a vigilant eye on her viv, too. Don't want to go digging her out if I don't have to.


LOL. Thanks. Psalmos are awesome! I really need to get some more. River has always been a very active T, I love watching her move around and work with her enclosure. except....except when she does stuff like what she just did. She packed her 1.5" deli-cup waterdish completely full of sub and moss. And now she's guarding it.....ya...



xsyorra said:


> And Lola just makes me want a _B. vagans_ more and more.......


I only have one thing to say about that...

do it!!! 



Ariel said:


>





xsyorra said:


> Well, you could always try a 10-gallon arboreal setup........
> 
> Good to hear she's doing fine. Hopefully she can adapt to her cage after adjusting to her new handicap. Wish I could offer some helpul advice, but I don't know much about birds other than I couldn't stand the constant noise my sister's birds made while we were gowing up, LOL!!! Maybe that's why I like my peace and quiet these days........


I think she's a little big for a 10 gal. 

I'm sure she'll adjust, she's doing pretty good so far, I haven't seen her fall since the first night, she's really good at grabbing with her beak if she thinks she's going to fall. We did have to take her to the vet again to get an e-collar (made of x-ray film LOL) put on her since she was messing with her bandages. But she's doing ok.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 27, 2010)

Rex molted recently  I caught the end of it, here are some pictures I got, they're not that great, I was shooting through the lid































Post molt







I really need to rehouse him, guess I'll be doing that when he's hardened up:







Lola Munching on some crickets







Everyone else is being shy today.


----------



## crawltech (Feb 27, 2010)

awsome pics Ariel


----------



## Ariel (Feb 28, 2010)

crawltech said:


> awsome pics Ariel


Thank you.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 4, 2010)

Some new stuff...

did a couple of rehousings! First "Rex" my _P. chordatus_

Him in his old enclosure:







Him in the new enclosure: 







some close up shots







Love this one:







takin a big drink (bad quality photo)







"Spazz" _A. sp. "Flagstaff orange"_ rehousing

old enclosure:







in the new one:







I went and saw King today, I love him


----------



## Ariel (Mar 12, 2010)

Some recent shots...

Haven't gotten many done, just been to busy X( These past couple of weeks have been horrible, I've been getting all kind of overtime at work. D:

River







Spazz













Rex













Lola







and for the heck of it me with Chewy/Jak Jak







Chewy came to my clinic a year or so ago to be put to sleep because he would chew at his rear end. We convinced the owners to let us take him and work with him, we figured out the problem, got him fixed up and after awhile he got adopted. I thought this would be the last I'd ever see of him, he was a young healthy dog and since I don't see clients that just come in for check ups I didn't expect to see him, which made me sad he was a good dog!

Well one of my friends who'd I known for awhile had told me all about his dogs, but it never clicked with me even though I knew Chewy's name had been changed to Jak Jak. It wasn't until I went over to his house to hang out for the first time and met Jak Jak that i realized exactly who that dog was. When I first realized it, i burst in to tears.

He looks so much better than he did the last I saw him, his coat is much nicer/fuller and he's put on some weight! And he's still the cutest mini schnauzer ever and he's still very sweet, and obviously much happier.


----------



## varanus dwarfus (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, Spazz looks like he could pop at any moment! It's sure odd how long they can stay so plump without molting.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 12, 2010)

varanus dwarfus said:


> Wow, Spazz looks like he could pop at any moment! It's sure odd how long they can stay so plump without molting.


haha no kidding, but I  think he's going to be molting soon, he's stopped eating.


----------



## varanus dwarfus (Mar 12, 2010)

Sweet! Better go buy some strong coffee in case you catch him getting started before you sleep . I love it when they molt (probably my favorite part of this hobby!)


----------



## J.huff23 (Mar 12, 2010)

Love that P.chordatus!


----------



## Ariel (Mar 12, 2010)

varanus dwarfus said:


> Sweet! Better go buy some strong coffee in case you catch him getting started before you sleep . I love it when they molt (probably my favorite part of this hobby!)


well I think its still going to be a little while, he hasn't darkened up much yet.



J.huff23 said:


> Love that P.chordatus!


He's gorgeous isn't he?!


----------



## Teal (Mar 13, 2010)

*Great shots! Rex's new enclosure looks great.. He's gonnna have a lot of fun with it 

What a cute story about Jak Jak  *


----------



## Ariel (Mar 14, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Great shots! Rex's new enclosure looks great.. He's gonnna have a lot of fun with it
> 
> What a cute story about Jak Jak  *


Thanks.  and he's done plenty of webbing so far, but no burrowing.  I was really hoping he'd burrow.


----------



## Teal (Mar 15, 2010)

*Dyna won't burrow either! They are some weird ones lol *


----------



## Ariel (Mar 15, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Dyna won't burrow either! They are some weird ones lol *


heh. Guess so. Oh well, I'm planning on somehow convincing my dad and getting a _C. marshalli_....hopefully. if not...I'll sneak it in. lol. How's the attitude on your darlingi?


----------



## Ariel (Mar 22, 2010)

Some new stuff 

Marley (_T. gigas_ MM) as I packed him up to be shipped off. I wish I would have gotten some better pictures of him. 

























River (_P. cambridgei_)

























Lola (_B. vagans_)







Marik (_B. smithi_)







Rex (_P. chordatus_)







Bullet (_A. avicularia _MM)







Zeni (_P. murinus_)













Domino (_P. regalis_)


----------



## seanbond (Mar 24, 2010)

nice assortment!


----------



## Ariel (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks!!

Some new stuff...

River (P. cambridgei) munching on some crickets













Rex (P. chordatus), looking awesome







Marik came out to eat! 



















Some gorgeous wolf spiders I found while looking for peices of bark

























Sheild bug!







a pair of millipedes that hitched a ride with some bark







I kept them. :3







My dog!!







---

Some Ts from the local Zoo

MM Lasidora sp. 







H. mac


----------



## Teal (Mar 31, 2010)

*Great shots! River is so cute and fluffy 

Those millipedes are neat lookin! *


----------



## Ariel (Mar 31, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Great shots! River is so cute and fluffy
> 
> Those millipedes are neat lookin! *


hah, she is, isn't she.  Its kind of odd but one of my favorite featues on her are her thick feet pads. I dunno, I think they're awesome!

They're awesome! I love watching them!!! I'm going to have to buy some bigger milli species soon, I don't care what my dad says they're sooo awesome.


----------



## Teal (Apr 1, 2010)

*I really love arboreal T's feet... they are really cool! lol

I have always wanted to get some giant milli's and centi's.. but I've never gotten around to it. *


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Apr 1, 2010)

Always a pleasure to see your pictures. keep them coming.


----------



## seanbond (Apr 1, 2010)

nice kollect and doggie!


----------



## Ariel (Apr 2, 2010)

Teal said:


> *I really love arboreal T's feet... they are really cool! lol
> 
> I have always wanted to get some giant milli's and centi's.. but I've never gotten around to it. *


They are! And P. cambrigeis just have these big thick ones and they look so awesome. 

I have too, but you know...my dad



JOHN 3:16 said:


> Always a pleasure to see your pictures. keep them coming.


Thanks! Deffinately more to come. I've got a molt in progress right now!



seanbond said:


> nice kollect and doggie!


Thanks!!


----------



## Redneck (Apr 2, 2010)

River is gorgeous Ariel! I am jealous.. I still have not got around to getting me one of them..

Marik is awesome to.. Is it a male or female?


----------



## crawltech (Apr 2, 2010)

Awsome new set of pics!...im def gunna have to get some better shots of my new, little true spid...you got me beat wit those wolf shots fo sho!...lol


----------



## ametan (Apr 3, 2010)

If I were as pretty as Marik, I'd be out and about flaunting it all the time. 

Great pics.


----------



## titus (Apr 3, 2010)

Great looking T's and not bad finds for a few peices of bark.


----------



## Terry D (Apr 3, 2010)

*Like the dog's tattoo!*

Ariel, Wonderful pics and thanks for the update. I couldn't help but notice the playboy bunny under the dog's eye-saweet!

Terry

p.s. just kidding, but what is it?


----------



## Ariel (Apr 4, 2010)

Redneck said:


> River is gorgeous Ariel! I am jealous.. I still have not got around to getting me one of them..
> 
> Marik is awesome to.. Is it a male or female?


She is the love of my life! You should definately get some P. cambs they're great! Hey if I ever breed her I'll even send you a few slings 

Unfortunately Marik is male.  and probably pen-ultimate too. I'm hoping to find a girl for him before he matures.



crawltech said:


> Awsome new set of pics!...im def gunna have to get some better shots of my new, little true spid...you got me beat wit those wolf shots fo sho!...lol


Thank you! That would be cool! I love true spiders  to bad i didn't keep them. I found both of them at the park ad I hadn't brought any vials with me.  the millipedes I didn't discover until I got home. 



ametan said:


> If I were as pretty as Marik, I'd be out and about flaunting it all the time.
> 
> Great pics.


lol. Yeah. he's a gorgeous boy alright. Thanks!!



titus said:


> Great looking T's and not bad finds for a few peices of bark.


Thanks! and no kidding, especially this early in the season! I'm going to go back and look for more.



Terry D said:


> Ariel, Wonderful pics and thanks for the update. I couldn't help but notice the playboy bunny under the dog's eye-saweet!
> 
> Terry
> 
> p.s. just kidding, but what is it?


LOL thanks. it's acctually a scar from a lypoma (fatty-cell tumor) that he had removed.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 18, 2010)

My newest additions!

Juvie female A. versicolor. Still needs a name.



















Sub-adult female A. avicularia. Also needs a name.













Also Spazz (A. sp. "Flagstaff orange") molted recently!!! Here he is, all hardened up! He's growing pretty fast!













And Zeni (P. murinus) cause she's gorgeous!


----------



## Teal (Apr 18, 2010)

*It's nice to see you with new additions! You picked some great Ts to add!*


----------



## Terry D (Apr 18, 2010)

*Names for t's*

Ariel, Haven't heard from ya in awhile. Good to see the new pics. I'll have more up soon but procrastination is my middle name. How 'bout Bluebie (pruhnownced Bloobee) for the versicolor and RegLAR (emphasis on the lar since although it is a fairly common Avic, it doesn't sound toooo regular- cuz none of your pets are regular.) Thanks for the update,

Terry


----------



## Ariel (Apr 18, 2010)

Teal said:


> *It's nice to see you with new additions! You picked some great Ts to add!*


Haha. I know! I thought he'd say no! It doesn't help that he waited until the VERY last minute to say I could.  Thanks, I think so too. 



Terry D said:


> Ariel, Haven't heard from ya in awhile. Good to see the new pics. I'll have more up soon but procrastination is my middle name. How 'bout Bluebie (pruhnownced Bloobee) for the versicolor and RegLAR (emphasis on the lar since although it is a fairly common Avic, it doesn't sound toooo regular- cuz none of your pets are regular.) Thanks for the update,
> 
> Terry


Yeah, I know, I've been very busy with other stuff lately. Haha, can't wait! I hear ya though.  Those are interesting names, maybe I'll use them.


----------



## Ariel (May 3, 2010)

Some new pics..

"Manae" _A. versicolor _munching on a cricket







"Marik" _B. smithi_













"Spazz" _A. sp. "Flagstaff orange"_













My newest little addition  "Cardinal" _C. bertae_


----------



## Teal (May 4, 2010)

*Spazz looks like a real spider now!

And WHOAH.. I am jealous! Cardinal is gorgeous! *


----------



## Ariel (May 4, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Spazz looks like a real spider now!
> 
> And WHOAH.. I am jealous! Cardinal is gorgeous! *



I know! He's so cute. I can't believe how fast he's growin' up!

Hehe, she is just gorgeous. I don't know if you saw the thread but thats the mysterious "dwarf peruvian pink patch" I got her for only $40  I'll be sure to send some slings your way if I ever breed her.


----------



## Ariel (May 9, 2010)

"Cardinal" Poss. F _C. bertae_













"Manae" F _A. versicolor_ being shy. She thought about running when I first opened the enclosure, I'm glad she didn't. lol.













Here she is munching a cricket:







"River" my female_ P. cambridgei _molted this morning, these are all three of her molts with me in a row, it's insane how much they can grow with one molt. Her latest measured 5" in a relaxed position. No pictures of her yet, shes still in her molt chamber.







"Marik" M _B. smithi _ ever since his last molt he's been really shy and skittish and really active, but i know he's not mature yet.













"Spazz" _A. sp "flagstaff orange"_ being adorable...













"Domino" M _P. regalis _made the rare apperance and let me snap a couple of pictures. 



















"Tani" F _A. avicularia _munching on a cricket


----------



## Teal (May 10, 2010)

*I didn't see the thread regarding Cardinal.. but I'd sure love some slings 

All your Ts are gorgeous! Love your pictures  *


----------



## Ariel (May 10, 2010)

Teal said:


> *I didn't see the thread regarding Cardinal.. but I'd sure love some slings
> 
> All your Ts are gorgeous! Love your pictures  *


Well she's really fat right now, so maybe she'll molt soon. Although she IS WC (most likely) so who knows maybe she's already gravid.

Thank you.  I think I've really been inproving.


----------



## jbm150 (May 10, 2010)

Holy smokes, River really grew with her last molt!  Can't wait to see her in her new threads 

Denali, my 4" female cambridgei, is also in premolt.  I wonder if she'll grow like yours....


----------



## Ariel (May 10, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Holy smokes, River really grew with her last molt!  Can't wait to see her in her new threads
> 
> Denali, my 4" female cambridgei, is also in premolt.  I wonder if she'll grow like yours....


She really did, and she grew a bit with this molt too. I can't wait to get pictures and post them because she is absolutely GORGEOUS now. Stunning streaks of green, and her feet markings are vibrant. Plus she's got the huge freaking feet pads that are all shimmery turquoise. i love those feet pads.


----------



## Ariel (May 17, 2010)

Lola (_B. vagans_) dug out this chamber behind her hide and sealed it up. Its up against the glass so I can still see her. She hasn't left it in a couple of weeks, I hope it means she's going to molt soon.

















Zeni (P. murinus) not the greatest pictures, but I not bad. She's so gorgeous.
















Rex (_P. chotdatus_) taking a couple of drinks. He is such a fatty.
















Manae (_A. versicolor_) ran away from a cricket, hope this means premolt. 











Tani (_A. avicularia_) 















Cardinal (_C. bertae_) taking a couple hits at the tap. 


























River (_P. cambridgei_) recently molted. Such a gorgeous girl.


----------



## J.huff23 (May 17, 2010)

Oooooh I love your C.bertae! So pretty


----------



## Terry D (May 17, 2010)

Ariel, River just keeps getting bigger, bigger and BIGGER! You're right, she's a drop-dead gorgeous girl. Looks like Lola will be rockin the new suit soon as well. Thanks for the updates. 

Terry


----------



## Ariel (May 17, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Oooooh I love your C.bertae! So pretty


She is gorgeous and quickly becoming one of my favorite Ts!



Terry D said:


> Ariel, River just keeps getting bigger, bigger and BIGGER! You're right, she's a drop-dead gorgeous girl. Looks like Lola will be rockin the new suit soon as well. Thanks for the updates.
> 
> Terry


She certainly does. I'm hoping she'll be about breeding size now. I'm going to be rehoming her as soon as she hardens up and hopefully I can breed her after that. 

Hopefully so!


----------



## J.huff23 (May 17, 2010)

Ariel said:


> She is gorgeous and quickly becoming one of my favorite Ts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have read that Psalmopoeus are sexually mature at 5 inches. I read a post where Talkenlate said he bred his irminia at 4".


----------



## Ariel (May 17, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> I have read that Psalmopoeus are sexually mature at 5 inches. I read a post where Talkenlate said he bred his irminia at 4".


oh wow, really? Then I guess she's probably ready, I haven't measured her yet but I'm estimating she's pushing 6".


----------



## J.huff23 (May 17, 2010)

Yea my irminia is 4.5" and is coming up on a molt so Im going to give her a try. I will see if I can find the thread about the 4" maturity. Give me a minute.


----------



## J.huff23 (May 17, 2010)

Ah here it is.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=142002&highlight=psalmopoeus+irminia+mature+size

Anyways, that sure is a lovely girl. Psalmopoeus might just be my favorite genus.


----------



## crawltech (May 17, 2010)

Lookin good Ariel!....awsome set of pics!


----------



## Ariel (May 17, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Ah here it is.
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=142002&highlight=psalmopoeus+irminia+mature+size
> 
> Anyways, that sure is a lovely girl. Psalmopoeus might just be my favorite genus.


Thanks, that's pretty interesting, I wouldn't imagine they'd been ready to breed so small, although I don't know what the adult size for _P. iminia _is, I haven't owned one yet.

I've only ever owned my P. cambridgei but I'd really like to get more Psalmos eventually, its a great genus! My girl is my absolute prized T, she's grogeous and is up to her fangs in spunk and attitude, I love her for it.


----------



## Ariel (May 17, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Lookin good Ariel!....awsome set of pics!


Thanks Crawltech.


----------



## Ariel (May 18, 2010)

Guess I better add these, she came out this evening lookin' for food


----------



## Dinho (May 20, 2010)

C.bertae is awesome 
How big he/she is??


----------



## Ariel (May 20, 2010)

Dinho said:


> C.bertae is awesome
> How big he/she is??


She's about 2" or so.


----------



## J.huff23 (May 24, 2010)

Get your pachypus girl yet?


----------



## VinceG (May 24, 2010)

Beautiful Cambridgei! can't wait for mine to get that big!


----------



## Ariel (May 24, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Get your pachypus girl yet?


Not yet, tomorrow though!!!! I'm super excited for her to get here, I don't know if I'm going to beable to sleep tonight.



Vince89 said:


> Beautiful Cambridgei! can't wait for mine to get that big!


Thank you! An incredible species to be sure! She's my absolute favorite T.


----------



## andrews1 (May 25, 2010)

That was great...good  pictures! and stories! im going night night to dream about more Ts:drool:


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2010)

New pictures and my new addition!!!! 

So first off my new female _E. pachypus_, "Eevee"!



















So far she is extreamly docile, though a little skittish and definately stubborn, she didn't want to leave the deli! But then once I got her out she tried to escape twice. lol.

now for some of my others...

_P. cambridgei_ toes!!!














_A. aviculuara_







_A. versicolor_, this girly is in premolt.







_C. bertae_







a true spider I had to save my dad from when he was working on the new fridge.


----------



## J.huff23 (May 25, 2010)

:} Your pachypus is beautiful. How big is she about?


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> :} Your pachypus is beautiful. How big is she about?


Thanks!   She was sold to me as being 4" I'd say she's probably close to 3.5". I haven't measured her, I lost my measuring tape.


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2010)

Some better shots of the pachypus. Gotta get them now before she dissapears underground. :}


----------



## crawltech (May 26, 2010)

nice stout leg!....and ya, dont get to see them much at all, and also one of the more well manered baboons for sure....lol.....mine was a doll


----------



## Ariel (May 26, 2010)

crawltech said:


> nice stout leg!....and ya, dont get to see them much at all, and also one of the more well manered baboons for sure....lol.....mine was a doll


Thanks. I made a divit in the dirt that I'm hoping she'll take to and burrow there so she's up against the plastic. And you know what? She'd better burrow! I've been wanting a burrowing T for so long, I'd hoped if I have my _P. chordatu_s ebough sub he'd burrow, but he never did. 

Definately a pretty calm species, especially considering its a baboon. I didn't get a single threat, for the most part when I was poking and proding her (during transfer and what not) she just scrunched down, and when she did react she just bolted a short space.


----------



## BrettG (May 26, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Thanks!   She was sold to me as being 4" I'd say she's probably close to 3.5". I haven't measured her, I lost my measuring tape.


My bad,I suck at eyeballing pet holes.   I can make the size difference up to ya if you like,just shoot me your info again and whatnot,I erased my inboox today,along with about ten addresses I should have kept.Now when I say make up the difference,I mean something fuzzy,so be prepared..................


----------



## BrettG (May 26, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Thanks. I made a divit in the dirt that I'm hoping she'll take to and burrow there so she's up against the plastic. And you know what? She'd better burrow! I've been wanting a burrowing T for so long, I'd hoped if I have my _P. chordatu_s ebough sub he'd burrow, but he never did.
> 
> Definately a pretty calm species, especially considering its a baboon. I didn't get a single threat, for the most part when I was poking and proding her (during transfer and what not) she just scrunched down, and when she did react she just bolted a short space.


In the time we had her,she was great. Made a nice burrow,and just stayed there. But even when I dug her up,she let me scoop her up,and place her in the deli without issue.Wish the darn chalcodes I shipped were as easy to package in all honesty...Glad you like her,I know next to nothing about these guys,and I am not into burrowers,so she is better off in your hands than ours........Now,tell me,how damn funny is it to see her run/walk....I almost fell over the first time I saw those huge rear legs start kicking.


----------



## Ariel (May 26, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> My bad,I suck at eyeballing pet holes.   I can make the size difference up to ya if you like,just shoot me your info again and whatnot,I erased my inboox today,along with about ten addresses I should have kept.Now when I say make up the difference,I mean something fuzzy,so be prepared..................


oh no, its ok! I'm not upset about it or anything, I can understand how it would be difficult to get an actual measurment on her.


----------



## BrettG (May 26, 2010)

Ariel said:


> oh no, its ok! I'm not upset about it or anything, I can understand how it would be difficult to get an actual measurment on her.


LOL.A total PITA for the most part! Enjoy! If you ever pair her,I have dibs on a couple slings..


----------



## Ariel (May 26, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> LOL.A total PITA for the most part! Enjoy! If you ever pair her,I have dibs on a couple slings..


lol, you bet.  don't know if I'll ever be able to find a male, would like to, but i get the feeling they arn't really available.


----------



## J.huff23 (May 26, 2010)

Ariel said:


> lol, you bet.  don't know if I'll ever be able to find a male, would like to, but i get the feeling they arn't really available.


Yea I read that males arent available because they dont have the thick back legs like the females do, so they arent imported as E.pachypus or something like that. Im not sure of the validity of this, but I think I remember reading something like that.

Your girl is soo pretty!


----------



## Ariel (May 26, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Yea I read that males arent available because they dont have the thick back legs like the females do, so they arent imported as E.pachypus or something like that. Im not sure of the validity of this, but I think I remember reading something like that.
> 
> Your girl is soo pretty!


I think I recall reading somewhere that someone had found a male and it was labled as something else but his female molted out or something, I don't remember. I think because of that what needs to happen is they need to import a gravid female. It's happened with other species, so why not this one?

She really is!  She's started a burrow now too, if figures she wouldn't take to the one I started for her  but at least she's making it up against the plastic.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 3, 2010)

Mostly just got some pictures of River (_P. cambridgei_) today. And one or two of Marik (_B. smithi_) no one else was being cooperative...

As a side note Domino (P. regalis) molted today. Which is great because I've been WAITING for him to do so.  No pics, he's not really in a good spot for that.

Also Eevee (_E. pachypus_) hasn't burrowed yet....She started one, abandoned it, went to the divit I made, dug a bit, and has now abandoned that one, and is merely sitting in the corner ignoring the cricket I offered her.

On to the pics...


----------



## Ms.X (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm really enjoying that cricket between River's fangs popping out to say 'save me!'


----------



## Ariel (Jun 4, 2010)

Ms.X said:


> I'm really enjoying that cricket between River's fangs popping out to say 'save me!'


LOL. yeah, I really like that pic. I have one of my B. vagans where she's eatting two crickets, and it looks like they're snuggled between her fangs.

here it is.  



Ariel said:


>


----------



## Ms.X (Jun 4, 2010)

Love it


----------



## crawltech (Jun 4, 2010)

Those P. cambridgei shots are incredible!!....very....keep 'em comin Ariel!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 4, 2010)

Agreed, awesome shots of the cambridgei.


----------



## flyguycolorado (Jun 4, 2010)

+1 awesome shots of the P. cambridgei- ONE OF MY FAV'S


----------



## Ariel (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! 

Some new pictures for today. These were all taken just randomly this past week, was going to try to get more tonight, but decided I was to tired, so here we go...

"Manae" _A. versicolor_







And I took some time to handle Tani my _A. avicularia_ I've never really handled my Ts before for various reasons, but I always wanted to so I finally decided, oh why the heck not?!

Actually it was because I had a friend over and she's always seemed interested in my Ts. in the end she ended up not holding her, guess the first time Tani leaped from my hand kind of spooked her.


Friend took this pic of Tani in my hand,







theses next two I took, shame the first one didn't turn out D:


----------



## Ariel (Jun 14, 2010)

Leaving for a week tomorrow so decided to feed up everyone tonight.


Tani (_A. avicularia_)













River (_P. cambridgei_)







Manae (_A. versicolor_) got a cool sequences of her approching a cricket, though I didn't get the strike, since I had to leave. 



















the sequence



















Cardinal (_C. bertae_)







Rex (_P. chordatus_) Freshly molted. I was expecting him to mature this molt (His molt measured 3") but no, not yet.













Marik (_B. smithi_)


----------



## crawltech (Jun 14, 2010)

AWSOME shots!!!....the crew is lookin great!!...very


----------



## Ariel (Jun 16, 2010)

crawltech said:


> AWSOME shots!!!....the crew is lookin great!!...very


Thanks!  They are doing just great. Other than the fact that my E. pachypus won't burrow or eat.  I don't know whats up with her, maybe she'll have finally settled in by the time I get back from my vacation.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 9, 2010)

Whoops, had these pics on my comp for a while and never got around to posting them.  Well here they are now! Enjoy!

"Domino" toes! 5" penultimate male _P. regalis_







"Eevee" Female _E. pachypus_





















"Marik" 6" penultimate male _B. smithi_







"River" 6" female _P. cambridgei_














"Spazz" 2" _A. sp. "Flagstaff orange"_







"Rex" Penultimate male _P. chordatus _





















"Cardinal" 2" poss. Female _C. bertae_





















"Tani" female _A. avicularia_







"Manae" Female_ A. versicolor_


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 10, 2010)

Beautiful versicolor!


----------



## Terry D (Jul 10, 2010)

Yep. Amazed at the color! :worship:

Terry


----------



## Ariel (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I need to get some batteries from my camera but i should have some new ones up soon.


----------



## crawltech (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice Ariel....love the pics!


----------



## Ariel (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks! 

Got some new Ts coming in next week, can't wait to show off some pics!


----------



## Ariel (Jul 20, 2010)

New pictures! Used my moms camera since I still don't have batteries for my Nikon.


To start off I'll introduce my new female _B. smithi_. 

























and now on to everyone else.

"Manae" my_ A. versicolor_. these pics turned out really amazing. The flash on my Nikon really is too bright.



















"Domino" _P. regalis_







"Cardinal" _C. bertae_







"Rex" _P. chordatus_













"Marik" _B. smithi_







"Eevee" _E. pachypus _taking her first meal in my care. 







"Spazz" _A. sp. "Flagstaff orange"_













"Tani" _A. avicularia_













"River" _P. cambridgei_ toes!







"Lola" _B. vagans_


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful new smithi!  River's tarsal swooshes are really vivid, very nice!


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 20, 2010)

That B.smithi is so dang beautiful. I wish mine looked like that. I love your A. sp. "flagstaff orange"! Im even more excited now. Mine will be here tomorrow.

C.bertae =  :drool:


----------



## Ariel (Jul 20, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Beautiful new smithi!  River's tarsal swooshes are really vivid, very nice!


Thanks!!! Now I can't wait for Marik to mature so I can breed the two. 



J.huff23 said:


> That B.smithi is so dang beautiful. I wish mine looked like that. I love your A. sp. "flagstaff orange"! Im even more excited now. Mine will be here tomorrow.
> 
> C.bertae =  :drool:


Thanks! I especially love how the new female has more peach around her carapace then my male does.  I wasn't to sure how I felt about getting an Aphonopelma sp. at first (it was a freebie) but I really like  the little guy and he's growing a lot faster than I anticipated, I've had him for less then a year and he's double in size. The only thing that bugs me is he won't take live prey, no matter the size, only pre-kill. :wall:

Exciting! How big is the one you're getting?


She is gorgeous, isn't she! I wish she'd hurry and molt so I confirm she's a girl and breed her, and then C. bertae for everyone.


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ariel said:


> I wasn't to sure how I felt about getting an Aphonopelma sp. at first (it was a freebie) but I really like  the little guy and he's growing a lot faster than I anticipated, I've had him for less then a year and he's double in size. The only thing that bugs me is he won't take live prey, no matter the size, only pre-kill. :wall:


I felt the same way, I got a coupla freebie Aphonopelma slings and wasn't sure how much I'd like 'em.  Gotta say, Aphonos are pretty cool.  Dig neat burrows, more active than I'd have thought, and I love watching mine tackle a cricket and then tumble and roll down her burrow with it.  Not sure why yours won't take live, mine have always been tough little killers :?


----------



## Ariel (Jul 20, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> I felt the same way, I got a coupla freebie Aphonopelma slings and wasn't sure how much I'd like 'em.  Gotta say, Aphonos are pretty cool.  Dig neat burrows, more active than I'd have thought, and I love watching mine tackle a cricket and then tumble and roll down her burrow with it.  Not sure why yours won't take live, mine have always been tough little killers :?


My Aphonopelma had a really nice burrow in his first enclosure, but hasn't attempted to burrow in his new enclosure. and ya, definately more active then I though he'd be. I don't know why he'll only take pre-kill. but even if I put a small live cricket in his enclosure he just runs away from it.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 11, 2010)

_T. gigas_ slings!

























This one has been dubbed "Gimpy"







This one has been dubbed "Mc. Fatty"













_P. irminia_ sling













_A. metallica_ slings













Also "Manae" my  _A. versicolor _got rehoused...


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 11, 2010)

I love those T.gigas slings!


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 12, 2010)

The B. smithi, P. irminia and A. versicolor are just stunning!:clap:


----------



## Ariel (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! Some new pics...


We'll start off with the_ B. smithi _pair!

Kira my 5" female













Marik my 6" penultimate male



















Now Spazz my 2" _A. sp. "Flagstaff orange"_













How about some shots of the slings now? 

_A. metallica_







_T. gigas_!

Gimpy







Mc. Fatty







He really probably didn't need that cricket....







and the nameless 3rd one







My baboons!

Rex my 3"ish male _P. chordatus_































Zeni my 5" Female _P. murinus_













Eevee my 3"ish _E. pachypus_



















My gosh! I DO have a P. regalis! 













And some of you may know aready, but my 3" "female" A. avicularia, Tani, molted into a mature male! Ya, that's right.  Makes me pretty sad, but he is GORGEOUS!













Just waiting for him to harden up before I send him off.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 21, 2010)

My new female P. lugardi, "Gemini".


----------



## Ariel (Aug 22, 2010)

Some better pictures of my new P. lugardi


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 22, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## toidy (Aug 23, 2010)

your collection makes my mouth water.. keep posting! :clap:


----------



## Ariel (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! Just added a female H. mac to my collection this morning, I'll post up some pics of her later today.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 24, 2010)

Here she is! My new H. mac "Star"


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 24, 2010)

She is stunning!


----------



## Ariel (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks!!!

Some more new Ts....

My new female _E. sp. "red"_ 













Some _A. avic_ slings













The only decent picture of one of my new _H. gigas _slings, these guys are TINY!


----------



## Ariel (Sep 1, 2010)

Tani my MM _A. avicularia _the day before I shipped him off...


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice new additions! The little H.gigas is so cute.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 2, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Nice new additions! The little H.gigas is so cute.


Thanks!!! I got a bunch more new additions this morning, hopefully I'll get up some pics of them tomorrow!


----------



## Ariel (Sep 13, 2010)

Whoops! I never updated this....haha. lol. Here are a bunch of new pics, starting with my latest additions.

This is either an LP sling or an _N. chromatus _sling







This is whatever the first one wasn't. lol.







I got 3 of each, LPs and _N. chromatus_.

1 of 2 _P. ornata _slings







1 of 2 _A. sp. "Peru purple"_ slings







1 of 2 _P. chordatus_ DCF slings







Also 1 of 5 _C. schioedtei _slings!!!!!!!  







Other pictures...


"River" _P. cambridgei_













"Kira" _B. smithi_













Handling her...













More pictures from when I handled my MM _A. avicularia_ "Tani" before I shipped him off.


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Also 1 of 5 _C. schioedtei _slings!!!!!!!


 Nice, welcome back to schioedtei ownership!  I was excited to get mine, picked up 3 from Dustin.  I've been looking for the species for so long, hopefully one will be female!


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 13, 2010)

Ariel you have so beatiful spiders!:clap:


----------



## Ariel (Sep 13, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Nice, welcome back to schioedtei ownership!  I was excited to get mine, picked up 3 from Dustin.  I've been looking for the species for so long, hopefully one will be female!



Thanks!!  I also got mine from Dustin, he's the one I also got my first female from. (I miss her.  ) I honestly hope I get at least 2 females. this is my all time favorite species, so I want as many females as I can possibly get. 

Good luck on one of yours being female!  So far I love the variety of behavior they have given me, I have 2 that have created a burrow in what little sub I offered, I had 2 others  that made really nice webbing at the bottom of the enclosure, attached to the fake plant, and I have one that just kind of hangs out, on the wall, on the floor, on the plant, where ever he feels like it. lol.



Motorkar said:


> Ariel you have so beatiful spiders!:clap:


Thanks!


----------



## Ariel (Sep 27, 2010)

picked up some new Ts today!!! 

My new female _P. irminia _"Salem"



















My new GBB













My new _A. avicularia_ sling. Aw, it's missing a leg...



















Saved the best for last! P. miranda female!!!



















Her hiding... She's also missing a leg, but it doesn't slow her down any!!


----------



## mikebannon (Sep 27, 2010)

nice T's. your _B. smithi_ is buetiful:clap:


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 28, 2010)

The P. irminia is just stunning!:clap:


----------



## Ariel (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! Glad you like them.


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 28, 2010)

River is looking mighty purty!


----------



## Ariel (Sep 28, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> River is looking mighty purty!


She sure is! I can't wait for her to molt so I can breed her! She's certainly due for a rehousing though...


----------



## Terry D (Sep 28, 2010)

Ariel, Nice new adds. Salem sure is pretty!!


----------



## Ariel (Sep 29, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Ariel, Nice new adds. Salem sure is pretty!!


She sure is! I'm super excited to have her, I wanted a P. irminia for so long, and then I lost my two slings. So I'm really happy. She's got a great personality too, she's a little skittish but she hasn't shown much of a defensive behavior yet. She did give me quite a bit of trouble when I rehomed her though, she was everywhere!!!!


----------

